# The daily mail claims the N-word was found in emails on Hunter Biden's laptop



## Hanafuda (Jun 8, 2021)

Just kinda curious how they make this Trump's fault.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-casual-conversation-text-messages-show.html


More likely cnnabccbsnbcnytwapo just act like they don't know about it. amirite?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ok, it's always Trump


----------



## DonCaballero (Jun 8, 2021)

Remember that time when Hunter Biden was president?

No? Well, surely he works in the current government in some capacity!

No?


----------



## tabzer (Jun 8, 2021)

It's not scandalous unless MSM calls it scandalous.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 8, 2021)

tabzer said:


> It's not scandalous unless MSM calls it scandalous.



Or even acknowledges it at all.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 8, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Or even acknowledges it at all.


Well, they can frame it like Don just did, and then everyone would magically "think" the same thing about it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 8, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Well, they can frame it like Don just did, and then everyone would magically "think" the same thing about it.




"Does the President condemn his son's racist language, whoremongering, and drug use??"

.... and other questions the American news media won't be asking. Film at 11.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 9, 2021)

"Rich white failson says the N-word", more shocking news such as "The Iraq war was just for oil" and "water is wet" at 8


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Just kinda curious how they make this Trump's fault.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-casual-conversation-text-messages-show.html
> 
> ...


How come it took em this long to get it from the laptop???  What, they forgot to check c:/n-word texts/ ?  Such BS, hey guess what, I found the krabby patty formula on that laptop, I'm gonna be rich


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

Hunter Biden is not the president of the United States.
These comments, if they happened, are inexcusable. I'm unaware of any Democrats, not even the current president of the United States, excusing the comments. However, bringing up this story as an act of whataboutism in response to the former president's racism would be a form of excusing racism.
We don't know for sure if any of these alleged comments actually happened. They allegedly came from this "Hunter laptop," which is a story (as far as I'm aware) that hasn't been independently corroborated and has at least some ties to a Russian election disinformation campaign involving fake texts and emails.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> These comments, if they happened, are inexcusable. I'm unaware of any Democrats, not even the current president of the United States, excusing the comments. However, bringing up this story as an act of whataboutism in response to the former president's racism would be a form of excusing racism.



Refer to the opening OP and its comparison to how MSM reported on Trump's children.  Nobody said it was about your racism either.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Refer to the opening OP and its comparison to how MSM reported on Trump's children.


The children of the former president willfully waded into the political discourse, and we have evidence of criminal behavior on their part related directly to their father and his presidency. It isn't comparable.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> The children of the former president willfully waded into the political discourse, and we have evidence of criminal behavior on their part related directly to their father and his presidency. It isn't comparable.



Well, you are comparing it and finding the "differences" that set them apart.  Not that I agree or see your "facts" as tangibly functional.

If Hunter was Trump's son, the MSM would be reporting on everything in a different light and you would be making the alternative argument.

Coming into this thread to defend MSM or shield Biden from his responsibility to his son only serves confirmation bias, no matter what side of the argument you are on.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Refer to the opening OP and its comparison to how MSM reported on Trump's children.  Nobody said it was about your racism either.



The MSM let Tiffany Trump off the hook for mostly everything during Trump's presidency because she had the good sense to (mostly) stay out of the picture.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> The MSM let Tiffany Trump off the hook for mostly everything during Trump's presidency because she had the good sense to (mostly) stay out of the picture.



Oh, now you have me curious.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Oh, now you have me curious.



I've got no idea what you're on about now. I meant that Tiffany kept her distance from the administration and was left alone by the media. Whether or not there was dirt to find is anyone's guess.

All I'm going to say is that those texts were likely made while Hunter Biden was still using (which the American people knew about). Assuming all of that is true, that doesn't excuse him from the language he used, and he needs to issue an apology for it. It still doesn't have anything to do with Joe Biden, who was elected despite the fact that the American people knew his son had a 'colorful' past and the fact that his son isn't running the country. So let me say this s-l-o-w-l-y.

Joe Biden is not responsible for the text, speech, and actions for his 51 year old son. Joe Biden will not disown his or distance himself from Hunter because of the deaths of his other children, Beau and Naomi. This is not a cause of concern for the country. The only people making a big deal out of it are stupid Trumpists who have literally nothing better to do.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Well, you are comparing it and finding the "differences" that set them apart.  Not that I agree or see your "facts" as tangibly functional.
> 
> If Hunter was Trump's son, the MSM would be reporting on everything in a different light and you would be making the alternative argument.
> 
> Coming into this thread to defend MSM or shield Biden from his responsibility to his son only serves confirmation bias, no matter what side of the argument you are on.


Regardless of what kind of whataboutism it is, I don't really care about whataboutism.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

See, the great thing about a president that doesn't appoint all his family members to positions of power within government is that I don't have to give a fuck about anything they do or say in their private lives.  It's completely inconsequential.  If Hunter wants to run around yelling the n-word until he gets put in his place, that's his problem.  Yet another non-story from the Daily Mail.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 9, 2021)

shockingly, i'm not in favor of this kind of shit
not that i liked hunter biden to begin with
or biden himself, tbh



Hanafuda said:


> More likely cnnabccbsnbcnytwapo just act like they don't know about it.


the left in conservatives' minds: tribalism tribalism tribalism it's only bad if trump does it
the actual left: fuck hunter biden


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> See, the great thing about a president that doesn't appoint all his family members to positions of power within government is that I don't have to give a fuck about anything they do or say in their private lives.  It's completely inconsequential.  If Hunter wants to run around yelling the n-word until he gets put in his place, that's his problem.  Yet another non-story from the Daily Mail.


I couldn't have put this better.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 9, 2021)

Biden didn't raise son right. Biden bad parent. If Biden didn't stop son racism, then Biden won't stop country racism. Biden not fit to handle country racism. Reptilian overlords are impregnating the human species. We live in a simulation beamed from the moon. Join Q.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Biden didn't raise son right. Biden bad parent. If Biden didn't stop son racism, then Biden won't stop country racism. Biden not fit to handle country racism. Reptilian overlords are impregnating the human species. We live in a simulation beamed from the moon. Join Q.


I'm sure some are into that.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 9, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> shockingly, i'm not in favor of this kind of shit
> not that i liked hunter biden to begin with
> or biden himself, tbh
> 
> ...




Thank you for a rational, objective evaluation of the issue. You didn't defend, deflect, or obfuscate. You just pointed out that the actions of a p.o.s. privileged crackhead have nothing to do your political beliefs, and you don't have to circle wagons on his account.

This I can respect.


----------



## Viri (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm not a Democrat, but I don't care about a politician or anyone saying "n****".

But I'm not going to lie, I did find it amusing and laughed a little about the President's son saying it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Biden didn't raise son right. Biden bad parent. If Biden didn't stop son racism, then Biden won't stop country racism. Biden not fit to handle country racism. Reptilian overlords are impregnating the human species. We live in a simulation beamed from the moon. Join Q.


it's just like irl q because for a bit you have a point then you go into crazy conspiracy shit


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Biden didn't raise son right. Biden bad parent. If Biden didn't stop son racism, then Biden won't stop country racism. Biden not fit to handle country racism. Reptilian overlords are impregnating the human species. We live in a simulation beamed from the moon. Join Q.



Thank you for that wonderfully enlightened and eloquent response. I should be giving birth to my reptilio-sapian baby any day now.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Thank you for that wonderfully enlightened and eloquent response. I should be giving birth to my reptilio-sapian baby any day now.


but you're a guy, so how... never mind i dont wanna know


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> but you're a guy, so how... never mind i dont wanna know



Or am I?


----------



## Delerious (Jun 9, 2021)

I mean, let's just call Democrats out for what they really are: Woke Republicans.

In regards to this though, it's probably because Hunter Biden is one of their own. The good ol' "rules for thee, but not for me" kinda thing. Elitism is not a healthy mindset, people.

Honestly, I don't give a shit what people say because I do believe in free speech -- especially when people are just asking for an ass-beating for the dumb shit they say. And I would gladly pay to see such an ass-beating.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> I've got no idea what you're on about now.



Sorry I thought you were honestly comparing Hunter to Tiffany, lol.



vincentx77 said:


> The MSM let Tiffany Trump off the hook



Yeah, for what?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Delerious said:


> I mean, let's just call Democrats out for what they really are: Woke Republicans.
> 
> In regards to this though, it's probably because Hunter Biden is one of their own. The good ol' "rules for thee, but not for me" kinda thing. Elitism is not a healthy mindset, people.
> 
> Honestly, I don't give a shit what people say because I do believe in free speech -- especially when people are just asking for an ass-beating for the dumb shit they say. And I would gladly pay to see such an ass-beating.


So why did it take EIGHT MONTHS to uncover these texts???  Doesn't seem very politically timely, wouldn't this be released BEFORE the election?  Let me guess, they were too busy with wayfairgate? 
https://nypost.com/2020/10/14/email-reveals-how-hunter-biden-introduced-ukrainian-biz-man-to-dad/


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> So why did it take EIGHT MONTHS to uncover these texts???  Doesn't seem very politically timely, wouldn't this be released BEFORE the election?  Let me guess, they were too busy with wayfairgate?
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/14/email-reveals-how-hunter-biden-introduced-ukrainian-biz-man-to-dad/


Generally the whole country was too busy dying from COVID to give a fuck about "gotcha" stories from sensationalist right-wing media.  It also didn't help to convince people that they should care about supposedly illicit e-mails when Republicans decided to gloss over Ivanka's use of a private e-mail server.  Hypocrisy doesn't get you very far unless you're addressing people with the memory of a goldfish.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Generally the whole country was too busy dying from COVID to give a fuck about "gotcha" stories from sensationalist right-wing media.  It also didn't help to convince people that they should care about supposedly illicit e-mails when Republicans decided to gloss over Ivanka's use of a private e-mail server.  Hypocrisy doesn't get you very far unless you're addressing people with the memory of a goldfish.


If you look on twitter, strangely there's a lot of talk about "what if donald trump jr did it," I'm wondering if this BS is a smokescreen for something that Jr. did that's about to get blown up


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> If you look on twitter, strangely there's a lot of talk about "what if donald trump jr did it," I'm wondering if this BS is a cover for something that Jr. did that's about to get blown up


Nah they just think it's some sort of sick burn, but the truth is that Trump Jr. didn't face any consequences for helping his dad circumvent the emoluments clause, so he certainly wouldn't have faced any consequences for using the n-word either.  Democrats would've been angry about it for roughly a day, just as Republicans are feigning outrage about Hunter now, and that would've been that.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Nah they just think it's some sort of sick burn, but the truth is that Trump Jr. didn't face any consequences for helping his dad circumvent the emoluments clause, so he certainly wouldn't have faced any consequences for using the n-word either.  Democrats would've been angry about it for roughly a day, just as Republicans are feigning outrage about Hunter now, and that would've been that.


Yeah but what's up with the goofy timing, what the hell are they getting from this besides looking like dipshits dregging up this phony crap, they're literally claiming this text message is from THAT laptop.  From 8 months ago.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Yeah but what's up with the goofy timing, what the hell are they getting from this besides looking like dipshits dregging up this phony crap, they're literally claiming this text message is from THAT laptop.  From 8 months ago.


Constantly throwing shit against the wall to see what sticks is a very popular strategy for Republicans.  They're also on a bit of a high from pretending that Fauci's e-mails documented thousands of crimes even though most of them didn't read a single page.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Constantly throwing shit against the wall to see what sticks is a very popular strategy for Republicans.  They're also on a bit of a high from pretending that Fauci's e-mails documented thousands of crimes even though most of them didn't read a single page.


I hear you but this is just outrageously out-of-the-blue.  Sure it might be splatting some shit against the wall, but I'll bet a dollar this is a smokescreen for something Don Jr. is about to get effed with.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Jun 9, 2021)

It is more productive to bring up the crime bill if you want to critique Biden for being racist. If you need to use some stupid quote that's more recent, the "Poor kids are just as smart as white kids" line is way more productive than bringing this up. 

His kid saying the N word is the biggest non-issue I have heard from the right, lol. Most "kids" say the N word now, regardless of race, because of the use of the word in popular media.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

MaxToTheMax said:


> It is more productive to bring up the crime bill if you want to critique Biden for being racist. If you need to use some stupid quote that's more recent, the "Poor kids are just as smart as white kids" line is way more productive than bringing this up.
> 
> His kid saying the N word is the biggest non-issue I have heard from the right, lol. Most "kids" say the N word now, regardless of race, because of the use of the word in popular media.


Those texts are FAKE, and you'd have to be an idiot to believe this crap.  WHY would it take EIGHT MONTHS for them to uncover this, they claimed to have the laptop for EIGHT MONTHS.  And it took them THIS long?  And you believe that?  Are you kidding me?


----------



## Delerious (Jun 9, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> So why did it take EIGHT MONTHS to uncover these texts???  Doesn't seem very politically timely, wouldn't this be released BEFORE the election?  Let me guess, they were too busy with wayfairgate?
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/14/email-reveals-how-hunter-biden-introduced-ukrainian-biz-man-to-dad/



Don't ask me, man. The only reason I can give is simply that corporate news is shit, which is something that 90% of the nation - liberal, moderate or conservative - already knows. That, and they don't like it when they themselves are criticized. Elites can't handle criticism from anyone - especially by conservatives and progressives.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Delerious said:


> Don't ask me, man. The only reason I can give is simply that corporate news is shit, which is something that 90% of the nation - liberal, moderate or conservative - already knows. That, and they don't like it when they themselves are criticized. Elites can't handle criticism from anyone - especially by conservatives and progressives.


Well things like that are important, them sitting on this info for EIGHT ENTIRE MONTHS should be an INSTANT red-flag, I'm not a genius, you don't need to be a genius to sniff out this bullshit.  They offer NO excuse for that INSANE delay.  They don't even try.  They just expect you to buy it, AND YOU DID.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Jun 9, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Those texts are FAKE, and you'd have to be an idiot to believe this crap.  WHY would it take EIGHT MONTHS for them to uncover this, they claimed to have the laptop for EIGHT MONTHS.  And it took them THIS long?  And you believe that?  Are you kidding me?


I think it's fake. They won't listen if you say that, though. "You are just a MSM shill cuck" and what not.


----------



## Delerious (Jun 9, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Well things like that are important, them sitting on this info for EIGHT ENTIRE MONTHS should be an INSTANT red-flag, I'm not a genius, you don't need to be a genius to sniff out this bullshit.  They offer NO excuse for that INSANE delay.  They don't even try.  They just expect you to buy it, AND YOU DID.



True, though you do also have to consider that the possibility of a lab leak for COVID-19 was completely dismissed a year ago, simply because it was viewed as a conservative/Trumpian talking point. But even the WSJ is talking about it and Fauci's involvement with a 'Gain a Function'-like research, which may have been the cause of this global pandemic.



MaxToTheMax said:


> I think it's fake. They won't listen if you say that, though. "You are just a MSM shill cuck" and what not.



There is also that possibility. Despite my own hatred for the elites, we can't dismiss the possibility that any of this is just some dipshit's own way of getting clicks. It happens from time to time.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Biden didn't raise son right. Biden bad parent. If Biden didn't stop son racism, then Biden won't stop country racism. Biden not fit to handle country racism.



Biden being a horrible parent, unable to keep his family in order, will have less luck in keeping his country in order.  It's a valid concern


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Biden being a horrible parent, unable to keep his family in order, will have less luck in keeping his country in order.  It's a valid concern


Well one of Biden's sons gave his life at war for this country, so that's more than most presidents can say.  Especially Trump, whose kids are some of the worst elitist scum on the face of the Earth.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well one of Biden's sons gave his life at war for this country, so that's more than most presidents can say.  Especially Trump, whose kids are some of the worst elitist scum on the face of the Earth.



Still waiting on that Tiffany and Hunter comparison.


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 9, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Hunter Biden is not the president of the United States.
> These comments, if they happened, are inexcusable. I'm unaware of any Democrats, not even the current president of the United States, excusing the comments. However, bringing up this story as an act of whataboutism in response to the former president's racism would be a form of excusing racism.
> We don't know for sure if any of these alleged comments actually happened. They allegedly came from this "Hunter laptop," which is a story (as far as I'm aware) that hasn't been independently corroborated and has at least some ties to a Russian election disinformation campaign involving fake texts and emails.


This is the first time I have seen you on the defensive. I'm a 100% against racism and will denounce all those who commit it as most of my children are "minorities". But you "gender neutral person" have been wrong in most of your denigration of others. I'm quite sure you were raised the same way I was in a similar demographic, brainwashed. I hope that one day, you can see all sides. Too much of the right is bad, too much of the left is really bad atm. One day, if you're truly intelligent (which I believe you are) will wake up and see the evil that is plaguing the US. If you're not from here then disregard this post as I always do yours. But don't dismiss other's opinions as they have lived a different life than yours and seen things that you have not.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Still waiting on that Tiffany and Hunter comparison.


That wasn't me, and I don't think he was comparing the two.  He was saying the media "let her off the hook" in the sense that they didn't constantly follow her around and harass her.  She's the only one of the family smart enough to stay far away from the others.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't judge a president by what their son does. Not Hunter, and not Don Jr. That's just dumb logic. Hold the individual accountable for their own actions. Both Don Jr and Hunter Biden need to be imprisoned, as they're both stupid people who make shitty life choices.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That wasn't me, and I don't think he was comparing the two.  He was saying the media "let her off the hook" in the sense that they didn't constantly follow her around and harass her.  She's the only one of the family smart enough to stay far away from the others.



That's exactly what I meant. Tabzer knew that, which is why I had no intention of engaging him further on the issue.



Jayro said:


> I don't judge a president by what their son does. Not Hunter, and not Don Jr. That's just dumb logic. Hold the individual accountable for their own actions. Both Don Jr and Hunter Biden need to be imprisoned, as they're both stupid people who make shitty life choices.



And Ivanka, her husband Jared, and the other brother Eric... just for starters.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I don't judge a president by what their son does. Not Hunter, and not Don Jr. That's just dumb logic. Hold the individual accountable for their own actions. Both Don Jr and Hunter Biden need to be imprisoned, as they're both stupid people who make shitty life choices.


I'm sorry to call you out on this but there is zero credible accusation against Hunter that would call for prison time.  Do you think he deserves prison for his past drug use?  And what is the proof of other heinous crimes besides BULLSHIT laptop, the laptop that has ZERO independent forensic analysis, dumbdumb story about how it was abandoned at a repair shop, why the hell does he have TEXTS on his LAPTOP,  where's the actual proof of things that he hasn't already copped to?  There ain't NOTHING there.  Not a god damn thing, let me know if I'm wrong about that.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> That's exactly what I meant. Tabzer knew that, which is why I had no intention of engaging him further on the issue.



I think there is a fundamental issue with assuming that people are on the hook until MSM decides to let them off.  So I wondered why you said anything at all.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> I'm sorry to call you out on this but there is zero credible accusation against Hunter that would call for prison time.  Do you think he deserves prison for his past drug use?  And what is the proof of other heinous crimes besides BULLSHIT laptop, the laptop that has ZERO independent forensic analysis, dumbdumb story about how it was abandoned at a repair shop, why the hell does he have TEXTS on his LAPTOP,  where's the actual proof of things that he hasn't already copped to?  There ain't NOTHING there.  Not a god damn thing, let me know if I'm wrong about that.


Honestly I deserve that, I don't know all Hunter has done. I was just speculating he had committed crimes because he's a shitbag of a person. Sorry for that.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Honestly I deserve that, I don't know all Hunter has done. I was just speculating he had committed crimes because he's a shitbag of a person. Sorry for that.


That's exactly what they want you to assume, beware false equivalency, thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> That's exactly what I meant. Tabzer knew that, which is why I had no intention of engaging him further on the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> And Ivanka, her husband Jared, and the other brother Eric... just for starters.


Oh definitely. And they won't even think twice about throwing each other under the bus when the indictments roll in, that's gonna be fun to watch unfold in the Trending section of Twitter.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Refer to the opening OP and its comparison to how MSM reported on Trump's children.  Nobody said it was about your racism either.





tabzer said:


> I think there is a fundamental issue with assuming that people are on the hook until MSM decides to let them off.  So I wondered why you said anything at all.



No. You starting moaning about how the MSM went after Trump's children. They didn't. They just went after the lying, thieving corrupt children making bank off of daddy's presidency. I brought up Tiffany to remind you that the one child who didn't keep her nose stuck up her daddy's ass all four years he was in office didn't get harassed by the media. Tiffany has the Trump name, and if they were as out to vilify every Trump as you suggest, she was already on the hook the second Donald Trump was elected. They didn't attack her, and that's why I brought her up. Do you need this made any clearer?


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well one of Biden's sons gave his life at war for this country, so that's more than most presidents can say.  Especially Trump, whose kids are some of the worst elitist scum on the face of the Earth.


Fake news. Beau Biden died from brain cancer unrelated to his service in the military. Might want to spend less time spreading misinformation and a little more time furthering your education. Do not believe everything you see and hear.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

PiracyForTheMasses said:


> Do not believe everything you see and hear.


Okay, I'll start by not believing people who label damn near everything a conspiracy for no apparent reason.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> No. You starting moaning about how the MSM went after Trump's children. They didn't. They just went after the lying, thieving corrupt children making bank off of daddy's presidency. I brought up Tiffany to remind you that the one child who didn't keep her nose stuck up her daddy's ass all four years he was in office didn't get harassed by the media. Tiffany has the Trump name, and if they were as out to vilify every Trump as you suggest, she was already on the hook the second Donald Trump was elected. They didn't attack her, and that's why I brought her up. Do you need this made any clearer?




Yeah, why use the phrase,"off the hook"?



vincentx77 said:


> You starting moaning about how the MSM went after Trump's children.



No I didn't.  My contention is how unreliable and propagandist the general media is.  It's a political arm, not a service to free people.


----------



## WorldOfNerds (Jun 9, 2021)

Look, can we just leave the kid alone? I know he's the presidents son, but that doesn't mean we should get stuck into him for whatever he does wrong.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Yeah, why use the phrase,"off the hook"?



She was 'on the hook' for being a Trump. Yes? No? Never in my life have I understood the saying "You can lead a horse to water" more than having this conversation.



tabzer said:


> No I didn't.  My contention is how unreliable and propagandist the general media is.  It's a political arm, not a service to free people.



The only schtick you have is to complain about the MSM's treatment of the right, especially when they tell the truth about Trump and his hellspawn. The stuff on Hunter Biden's laptop has been sitting there for nearly a year and has yet to be substantiated. There are enough actual problems to be concerned over than this stupid fucking story.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> She was 'on the hook' for being a Trump.



That doesn't make sense.  Being a Trump is not illegal or immoral. 



vincentx77 said:


> The only schtick you have is to complain about the MSM's treatment of the right, especially when they tell the truth about Trump and his hellspawn.



Incorrect.  The subject of this post was about something Biden did, but gets a pass, where if roles reversed... we all know what would have happened.  Do not confuse this as a complaint about all the mean things MSM says.  We already know it is pretty much smut.  This is a complaint about how inconsistent and unreliable it is--how the rules are being made up as everyone clings to it like a crack-addiction.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2021)

I am going on the record to say that the one true member of the Presidential Family that has committed serious errors without visible remorse is Major.

I believe the World needs to see a Netflix Special with Cesar Millan, preferably as a heart-warming Christmas Premiere, before we can put this trauma behind ...

Jokes aside, I am fully expecting this to reignite as a Media Talking Point in the future.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2021)

WorldOfNerds said:


> Look, can we just leave the kid alone? I know he's the presidents son, but that doesn't mean we should get stuck into him for whatever he does wrong.


Yeah, I never understood that logic either.
"Oh my gawd,  they stole a candy bar once when they were 7 years old, cancel their career!" It's ridiculous.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Just kinda curious how they make this Trump's fault.


1) you write out something scandalous and /or controversial
2) you namedrop Trump, even though he has nothing to do with it
3) you change the word 'you' into an unnamed 'they'
4) you act innocent

*sees four pages of replies *

Congratulations. You've planted your stupid conspiracy theory into the hive mind.

*slow claps *


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> That doesn't make sense.  Being a Trump is not illegal or immoral.



You know damn well what I was saying. I've explained it already, and so has Xzi for that matter. I through explaining this to you.



tabzer said:


> Incorrect.  The subject of this post was about something Biden did, but gets a pass, where if roles reversed... we all know what would have happened.  Do not confuse this as a complaint about all the mean things MSM says.  We already know it is pretty much smut.  This is a complaint about how inconsistent and unreliable it is--how the rules are being made up as everyone clings to it like a crack-addiction.



Again, you have no clue what you're talking about. This story has one source. ONE. That source, the Daily Mail, is a tabloid. So while you're seeing it show up on a couple of online news sites, I haven't found one yet that has been able to corroborate it. So while your right-wing journalists froth at the mouth over the injustice that CNN isn't screaming about this 24/7, keep in mind that as of right now, there's nothing to scream about. Also keep in mind that lots of people have had loved ones struggle with addiction. Trying to turn this story into a big deal might increase public sympathy for Joe Biden, so be careful what you wish for.

And though it's not exactly related, federal prosecutors are going after Andrew Cuomo for his inappropriate behavior. It's been covered by the media, though probably not as much as the right would like because they're actively building a case against him. No one is making up the rules as the go. Conservatives always scream that they're being oppressed or mistreated when they have to play by the rules as everyone else.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 9, 2021)

Yep not gonna believe a word of that thanks for the very reason its a report in the Daily Mail. 

The Daily Fail, I mean Heil, sorry Mail is one of the most right-wing newspapers in the U.K. print media (and obviously their website is a mere facade to their print business).

They are so right-wing that before World War Two broke out, they fully supported Hitler.

These days they are a disgrace to journalism in general.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> You know damn well what I was saying. I've explained it already, and so has Xzi for that matter. I through explaining this to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9339527/amp/Hunter-Biden-blew-tens-thousands-prostitutes-drugs-luxury-cars.html

These don't include links to the photos that mods here were deleting because they were of Biden exploiting children.

If you want to believe and argue that Hunter Biden deserves some sort of mercy, then you either haven't seen the pics, or you are just as nasty.  Hunter using the N word isn't out of character and is really minor compared to what we already know--and revealed from the same source.  I can't believe some of you are real people.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9339527/amp/Hunter-Biden-blew-tens-thousands-prostitutes-drugs-luxury-cars.html
> 
> These don't include links to the photos that mods here were deleting because they were of Biden exploiting children.
> 
> If you want to believe and argue that Hunter Biden deserves some sort of mercy, then you either haven't seen the pics, or you are just as nasty.  Hunter using the N word isn't out of character and is really minor compared to what we already know--and revealed from the same source.  I can't believe some of you are real people.


There is no doubt that Hunter is a despicable person the problem is his actions are being used against the president which is totally wrong. Hunter and Hunter alone is responsible for his actions nobody else it's that simple.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2021)

... It's always sad when someone has to pay for Prostitutes.

If you're the respected one to please, other people pay for your Prostitutes, just like it's customary for someone else to fill your Alcohol in Japan and South Korea. We call that providing Entertainment.

A random Business Circle factoid from personal experience.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

DCarnage said:


> This is the first time I have seen you on the defensive.


I'm not defending anything, so I don't think it's possible for me to be "on the defensive."



DCarnage said:


> I'm a 100% against racism and will denounce all those who commit it


I am 100% against racism and the alleged comments outlined in the first post of the thread. The problem is Hunter Biden is not the president of the United States, it's whataboutism, and we aren't sure these comments are real.



DCarnage said:


> \as most of my children are "minorities"


People should be against racism, regardless of whether or not their children are "minorities."



DCarnage said:


> But you "gender neutral person"


I'm a cis male. I am not gender neutral, not that there's anything wrong with being gender neutral. It's as valid gender identity as cis male, for example.



DCarnage said:


> have been wrong in most of your denigration of others.


I don't believe I've denigrated another human being in recent memory. I've criticized (in my opinion, fairly criticized) ideas, but I haven't denigrated people, and it has not been my intention to denigrate people.



DCarnage said:


> I'm quite sure you were raised the same way I was in a similar demographic, brainwashed.


I'm not sure how anybody could reasonably reach the conclusion that I was raised brainwashed. Regardless of whether or not you agree with my ideas, you have no idea what my upbringing was like.

If you're actually interested (I doubt you are), my upbringing was extremely apolitical. I was probably 18 the first time there was a presidential election in which I knew the names of both major party candidates. My parents voted for George W. Bush in 2000 and 2004. They have since become more progressive and more Democratic. I'd like to take credit for it, but the failures, idiocy, and immorality of the former president did a lot of the work for me.

When you make bold and unsubstantiated claims like "you were brainwashed during your upbringing," that says a lot more about you than it does about me. At best, you're coming off as ridiculously and overly defensive. At worst, you're projecting your own baggage onto me. Either way, it's not my business.



DCarnage said:


> I hope that one day, you can see all sides. Too much of the right is bad, too much of the left is really bad atm.


I can already see and understand both sides of an argument. That doesn't mean one side isn't demonstrably wrong.



DCarnage said:


> Too much of the right is bad, too much of the left is really bad atm.


I've never claimed that the Democratic Party is infallibly good. I have a lot of criticisms of some members of the Democratic Party and the Democratic Party in general. However, that doesn't make the two major parties comparable, and I would argue that the Republican Party has become a party of corrupt, anti-scientific, and anti-democratic loons, to name a few things.



DCarnage said:


> One day, if you're truly intelligent (which I believe you are) will wake up and see the evil that is plaguing the US.


I think it's clear the domestic evil that is plaguing the United States, and it's the party of corrupt, anti-scientific, and anti-democratic loons that are blindly following a wannabe-despot off a cliff and taking American democracy with them.



DCarnage said:


> But don't dismiss other's opinions as they have lived a different life than yours and seen things that you have not.


If someone says something that's demonstrably and objectively wrong, I'm going to point it out.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 9, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> 1) you write out something scandalous and /or controversial
> 2) you namedrop Trump, even though he has nothing to do with it
> 3) you change the word 'you' into an unnamed 'they'





Spoiler: distillation











the desperate attempt to box people so they don't have to listen to them is noted


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 9, 2021)

This won't get acknowledged by MSM.    Little B and his daddy can do no wrong.


----------



## smf (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> If Hunter was Trump's son, the MSM would be reporting on everything in a different light and you would be making the alternative argument.



Your prejudice speaks volumes.

Hunter seems a bit of a dick, but I've never seen him involved in politics so he can be a dick on his own time as much as he likes.



vincentx77 said:


> The stuff on Hunter Biden's laptop has been sitting there for nearly a year and has yet to be substantiated.



The only claim I've seen is that there is an email where hunter invited one of his business associates to meet his dad. Which there is no evidence that it actually happened.

Joe Biden is not responsible if Hunter sends dumb invitations out.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 9, 2021)

I just want to know why right wingers don't condemn the boston tea party.


----------



## smf (Jun 9, 2021)

tomasowa said:


> ... It's always sad when someone has to pay for Prostitutes.



If someone is getting what they need out of paying for sex and the person they are paying gets what they need, then it's none of my business.

It's sad when people feel like they don't have choices or if they really don't have a choice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



digipimp75 said:


> This won't get acknowledged by MSM.    Little B and his daddy can do no wrong.



Of course they can, it's just that Trump and his children were involved in so much corruption that the media will deservedly hound them. While Joe and Hunter Biden look like saints in comparison.

But you can't blame Joe for being less corrupt than Trump.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 9, 2021)

Tigran said:


> I just want to know why right wingers don't condemn the boston tea party.



Cuz it was an insurrection??


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Cuz it was an insurrection??
> View attachment 266363


Why were they sitting on this shit for 8 months though


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 9, 2021)

The rap scene is full of the use of the N word and if you're black or another minority it's perfectly okay to use it. The only time it seems to offend people is when white people say it. Weird world we live in.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 9, 2021)

So if a n**** and a monkey equate to the same

So congress is bunch of niggas anyway, they become disconnected from actual reality, and become worried about political reality, it's about who can out flex the other


----------



## tabzer (Jun 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> There is no doubt that Hunter is a despicable person the problem is his actions are being used against the president which is totally wrong. Hunter and Hunter alone is responsible for his actions nobody else it's that simple.



Do you think Hunter "grew up" you without the assistance of his father?



smf said:


> Hunter seems a bit of a dick, but I've never seen him involved in politics so he can be a dick on his own time as much as he likes.



Mainly because MSM doesn't cover it?  The nepotism and the enrichment due to his father's position in politics is shameful especially when they only enable his behavior.  I don't know what society you are apart of, but in every one I've been in, if a parent raises and enables such destruction within their own offspring, they bow out of any position of leadership.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Do you think Hunter "grew up" you without the assistance of his father?
> 
> Mainly because MSM doesn't cover it?  The nepotism and the enrichment due to his father's position in politics is shameful especially when they only enable his behavior.  I don't know what society you are apart of, but in every one I've been in, if a parent raises and enables such destruction within their own offspring, they bow out of any position of leadership.



Hunters drug, sex and alcohol problem are his fault. All of these things can be cured by just stopping doing them. I don't think it's fair to hold Biden accountable even if the leftist main stream media held Trump accountable for his children's actions. Holding Biden accountable would be stooping to their level, which is attacking the family of the man and that's no good. What I find more upsetting is the situation when Biden bribed foreign officials to get something he wanted. Biden doing this is around the same thing as what the leftist media accused Trump of doing and it was used for an impeachment attempt. The thing is we have Biden bragging about his quid pro quo live on television. 

Personally, I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting something in return in regards to giving money away to foreign nations, but that's just me. However, if you're going to try to oust the President of the United States number 45 then wouldn't it be fair to impeach Biden for roughly doing the same thing?

As for Hunter, he's a fuckup. Crack cocaine really messes up peoples heads and it takes decades to recover from their addiction. I wonder if he's stopped? If not, I wouldn't trust him around loose change or sharp objects.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Do you think Hunter "grew up" you without the assistance of his father?
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly because MSM doesn't cover it?  The nepotism and the enrichment due to his father's position in politics is shameful especially when they only enable his behavior.  I don't know what society you are apart of, but in every one I've been in, if a parent raises and enables such destruction within their own offspring, they bow out of any position of leadership.


It's important to try to be the best parent one can be, but it is a disingenuous and dangerous mistake to say "bad kid = bad parenting." There are a gazillion variables that influence what a person will be like in one's adulthood, and you can't control them all. You can't dismiss the role genetics have to play, for example. You can't dismiss other potential biological factors. You can't dismiss the role of a traumatic event, such surviving a car accident that kills your mother and younger sister. You can't dismiss the gazillion other life experiences you and I are unaware of. There are plenty of examples of families where one child is perfectly well-adjusted and another is far from it.

I don't blame your parents for your shitposts, tabzer.

That all being said, it is important to remember that no story, including this one, involving the supposed "Hunter laptop" has been corroborated, and we know the Russians disseminated or planned to disseminate fake emails/texts related to the "Hunter laptop" as a part of their election disinformation campaign in 2020.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Mainly because MSM doesn't cover it?


You're just going in circles.  MSM doesn't cover him because he's insignificant.  He's not a part of government and he isn't laundering money for his dad's business.  Family is typically off-limits in politics, the only reason that changed for Trump in particular was because of how hard he leaned into nepotism.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You're just going in circles.  MSM doesn't cover him because he's insignificant.  He's not a part of government and he isn't laundering money for his dad's business.  Family is typically off-limits in politics, the only reason that changed for Trump in particular was because of how hard he leaned into nepotism.



Typical liberal. "We say this is off limits, but only for people that agree with us".


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Typical liberal. "We say this is off limits, but only for people that agree with us".


No, only for people who don't appoint their unqualified offspring to positions of power within government.  I'd be equally pissed if Hunter was granted such a position, but even a neoliberal like Biden has sense enough to avoid the circus that would cause.

I'd have to do a bit of research to be sure, but I think Trump was the first and only president in history to do that sort of thing.  Nepotism on the presidential level should result in immediate removal from office.  The problem with the US is that we have too many norms and traditions that aren't actually codified into law, especially in the upper echelons of business and government.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I'd have to do a bit of research to be sure, but I think Trump was the first and only president in history to do that sort of thing.  Nepotism on the presidential level should result in immediate removal from office.



JFK made his brother Attorney General and made his brother-in-law head of the Peace Corps.

Clinton appointed his wife to head-up a federal healthcare taskforce.

Woodrow Wilson, Franklin Roosevelt, and Dwight Eisenhower all had less direct relations employed as secretaries and aides.

And Presidential nepotism in the 19th century was worse.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> JFK made his brother Attorney General and made his brother-in-law head of the Peace Corps.
> 
> Clinton appointed his wife to head-up a federal healthcare taskforce.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.  I'd say employing family as secretaries and aides doesn't give nearly the same appearance of corruption as putting Jared Kushner in charge of curing AIDS and bringing peace to the Middle East does, but nepotism is nepotism and I personally don't think it should have any place in government.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9339527/amp/Hunter-Biden-blew-tens-thousands-prostitutes-drugs-luxury-cars.html
> 
> These don't include links to the photos that mods here were deleting because they were of Biden exploiting children.
> 
> If you want to believe and argue that Hunter Biden deserves some sort of mercy, then you either haven't seen the pics, or you are just as nasty.  Hunter using the N word isn't out of character and is really minor compared to what we already know--and revealed from the same source.  I can't believe some of you are real people.



All of this was sourced from that computer Hunter BIden supposedly left to get repaired in Delaware in 2019. The owner cloned the drive (because the computer is in FBI custody), and illegally kept a copy. After he felt that nothing was being said about it, he gave a copy to Rudy Giuliani, who then in turn gifted a copy to the New York Post. No one has any idea how many of those photos are real. Did he have an affair with his brother's wife? Maybe. Does he have a big dick? Probably (that's likely the reason most of you right wing cucks are triggered the fuck out). Past that, the FBI has been in possession of all of this information since late 2019. Hunter Biden hasn't been charged with exploiting children. The only other shocking photo is him smoking meth. We already knew he did that. 

Let's just cut to the chase here. As a democrat, I don't like that he used the word. He should have known better. I was simply more concerned when the leader of the free world called all Mexicans murders and rapists (they're not sending us their best, you know?), empowering white supremacist groups like the Proud Boys, and playing up xenophobic fears by using terms like 'kung-flu' and 'China virus' to the point that we started seeing Asian Americans attacked in the street. So stop the moral handwringing and false equivalences.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 10, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> All of this was sourced from that computer Hunter BIden supposedly left to get repaired in Delaware in 2019. The owner cloned the drive (because the computer is in FBI custody), and illegally kept a copy. After he felt that nothing was being said about it, he gave a copy to Rudy Giuliani, who then in turn gifted a copy to the New York Post. No one has any idea how many of those photos are real. Did he have an affair with his brother's wife? Maybe. Does he have a big dick? Probably (that's likely the reason most of you right wing cucks are triggered the fuck out). Past that, the FBI has been in possession of all of this information since late 2019. Hunter Biden hasn't been charged with exploiting children. The only other shocking photo is him smoking meth. We already knew he did that.
> 
> Let's just cut to the chase here. As a democrat, I don't like that he used the word. He should have known better. I was simply more concerned when the leader of the free world called all Mexicans murders and rapists (they're not sending us their best, you know?), empowering white supremacist groups like the Proud Boys, and playing up xenophobic fears by using terms like 'kung-flu' and 'China virus' to the point that we started seeing Asian Americans attacked in the street. So stop the moral handwringing and false equivalences.



You are defending Hunter, for free.  On an unrelated note, you think that Trump honestly called all Mexicans "murders" and rapists?  How stupid are you?  Don't you realize that nothing of what you said is sincere or honest?  It's just lashing out defensively--in defense of the "unbiased" media does the thinking for you.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> On an unrelated note, you think that Trump honestly called all Mexicans "murders" and rapists?


Specifically he accused anyone immigrating to the US of being "sent by Mexico," and "bringing drugs and crime."  Then he goes on to say, "and some, I assume, are good people," which implies that he can't think of a single example.  You'd be hard pressed to find a more racist quote unless it comes from the 1950s (or it's another Trump quote).


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find a more racist quote unless it comes from the 1950s (or it's another Trump quote).



I can think of plenty.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 10, 2021)

lmao if you read the messages they were actually pretty funny, also nobody on the left would really give a fuck if Donald Trump Jr. said the N word except for the few folks on the left who make posts like this exact one you've made.

The only party that cares in a situation like this is the party opposite to the one that said the bad thing. It's always "OMG, imagine how ((((their side)))) would react if ((((our side)))) said something like that? Why is ((((their side)))) hiding this?"

No party tries to "cover up" this stuff when it happens, it's just that no political party is going to report on bad stuff about themselves, but the opposing party will be more than happy to.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 10, 2021)

Orangy57 said:


> lmao if you read the messages they were actually pretty funny, also nobody on the left would really give a fuck if Donald Trump Jr. said the N word except for the few folks on the left who make posts to this exact one you've made.


well, we'd give a fuck, but like
it'd be a "yeah, that makes sense, what a fuckhead" moment
the trumps do fucked shit so often that it feels like a wash

in the same way, hunter biden being a douche is no surprise


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> I can think of plenty.



Biden has said and done racist things no doubt, but he still can't hold a candle to Trump's intentionally malicious brand of racism.  It also says a lot about the state of our politics that the first black president had to pick a known racist as VP in order to get elected, and that reactionaries succeeded in getting an even bigger racist elected in response to his presidency.

Instead of, "you must be this tall to ride," it's, "you must be this racist to get elected."  A sad state of affairs to be sure.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

Saying Mexico is sending criminals over the border is not only accurate, it's nowhere near racist. It also has shit to do with this topic.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Saying Mexico is sending criminals over the border is not only accurate, it's nowhere near racist.


1. Mexico isn't "sending" anyone, people either choose to migrate or are forced to do so out of necessity.  This is as dumb as saying that America is sending criminals and drug mules to Canada.
2. "Presumed guilty until proven innocent" is not how our criminal justice system works.  Assuming Mexican migrants are criminals simply for seeking opportunities here is 100% judging a book by its cover (aka skin color), ergo it's racist as hell.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> See, the great thing about a president that doesn't appoint all his family members to positions of power within government is that I don't have to give a fuck about anything they do or say in their private lives.  It's completely inconsequential.  If Hunter wants to run around yelling the n-word until he gets put in his place, that's his problem.  Yet another non-story from the Daily Mail.



Exactly, I couldn't have told you what Malia or Sasha were up to during Obama's presidency, and the reason for that is there was no reason to care about that, it was genuinely none of my business as what they did had no actual impact on anything happening within the decision making for our country.  Likewise for Biden's kids.  It's a low bar to meet, but holds true for me across the board: if you aren't actually in a government position, then go crazy, I may think you're a shitty person, but I'm not gonna hold you accountable for the state of our nation in any way.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> 1. Mexico isn't "sending" anyone, people either chose to migrate or are forced to do so out of necessity.  This is as dumb as saying that America is sending criminals and drug mules to Canada.
> 2. "Presumed guilty until proven innocent" is not how our criminal justice system works.  Assuming Mexican migrants are criminals simply for seeking opportunities here is 100% judging a book by its cover (aka skin color), ergo it's racist as hell.



When Trump says "sending them" it is a figure of speech, meaning they are coming from Mexico. Try to keep up.

Anyone coming into the country illegally is a criminal as they broke the law by crossing our border without permission. As they are not citizens they don't have the same rights as we do.

Neither of these things has to do with the color of their skin. The only racism here is in your head.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> You are defending Hunter, for free.


Nope. I'm actually defending the media for not going after this unsubstantiated gossip until there's something real to report.


> On an unrelated note, you think that Trump honestly called all Mexicans "murders" and rapists?  How stupid are you?  Don't you realize that nothing of what you said is sincere or honest?  It's just lashing out defensively--in defense of the "unbiased" media does the thinking for you.



I don't have to defend what I think Trump said because he spewed that toxic shit during a press conference. You people live in your own little world where Trump was allowed to say whatever he wanted. Whenever someone called him on his bullshit, your only move is to say that wasn't what he meant. Well, I'm going to take his word for what he meant over yours, since his actions never showed him to be a race uniter.

I'm not the delusional one here. I haven't lashed out at anything. You just have a problem accepting the truth.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> When Trump says "sending them" it is a figure of speech, meaning they are coming from Mexico. Try to keep up.


No.  He said what he said, and it's moronic no matter how many times you run it through a translator or political spin machine.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Anyone coming into the country illegally is a criminal as they broke the law by crossing our border without permission.


Trump criminalized the process of seeking asylum, leaving migrants no legal means whatsoever to cross the border.  I won't go in to the long history of the subject or why Republicans prefer a broken immigration system (so they can keep employing illegals for slave wages), but suffice it to say that at that point, migrants are "criminals" in the same sense that jaywalkers are.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Nope. I'm actually defending the media for not going after this unsubstantiated gossip until there's something real to report.
> 
> 
> I don't have to defend what I think Trump said because he spewed that toxic shit during a press conference. You people live in your own little world where Trump was allowed to say whatever he wanted. Whenever someone called him on his bullshit, your only move is to say that wasn't what he meant. Well, I'm going to take his word for what he meant over yours, since his actions never showed him to be a race uniter.
> ...



ROFL, "Trump didn't say it, but I'm going to say he said it anyway". Total representation of the sort of "truth" you'll find in the Liberal main stream media.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> ROFL, "Trump didn't say it, but I'm going to say he said it anyway". Total representation of the sort of "truth" you'll find in the Liberal main stream media.


Except he did say it, and it's on video.  Vincentx77's version of the quote was just ever-so-slightly off.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2021)

When it comes to Colonies, there are two things Colonised People around the World and their Descendants such as I am believe in:

The Head of State should be an Indigenous Person at least once; and
Empathy is better than Tokenism.

The United States of America is a former Colony and, to the World, these rules apply; if they meant more for the actual People who call themselves Americans, it might help to solve some of the Racial Problems, including the one mentioned in this Post.

If a Native American ever became President and, seeing their Asian Ancestry alongside still-similar Life Philosophies, universally-banning Racist Language would be one of the simpler things immediately accomplished; and

The asinine dichotomy of American Racial Conflict, between the fact Minorities shout that they should be understood better and the argument only the same Race can understand the same Race, will finally have an ending, seeing that Native Americans have the least amount of People so to be able to reach the Presidency would have solved most of the heavy workload in the process.
But it took over a Century to even get a Mixed Race Female as Vice-President, so nobody is really holding their breath for a Native American President, or an Indigenous Australian Prime Minister, for that matter.

Until that day, though, it will always be the hilarity of the largest two Immigrant Races, fighting over power and historical slights between themselves, whilst concluding no other Immigrants are allowed in from here on out ...


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Except he did say it, and it's on video.  Vincentx77's version of the quote was just ever-so-slightly off.



He didn't use the words you're claiming he did and your implying meaning when it's not what he meant. Alas, you seem like the type that never admits fault so I'll just add you to my ignore list. No need to talk someone who thinks they are always right, it's a pointless en devour. Any future replies to my posts will be ignored.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> ROFL, "Trump didn't say it, but I'm going to say he said it anyway". Total representation of the sort of "truth" you'll find in the Liberal main stream media.



Trump said, "When Mexico sends it's people, they're not sending their best. They're sending people who have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs, they're bringing crime, they're rapists, and some, I assume, are good people."

These are his exact words. I was going off of memory. It was a long four years. The mainstream media didn't cause this verbal diarrhea to leave his lips. He could have simply said that he was strongly against illegal border crossing and planned to be tough on anyone trying to enter the US illegally. That's not inflammatory. Some people don't agree with the position, but it is a valid position that some people do believe is the correct one for our country. What he said here, and in MANY other instances, incited hate.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Trump said, "When Mexico sends it's people, they're not sending their best. They're sending people who have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs, they're bringing crime, they're rapists, and some, I assume, are good people."
> 
> These are his exact words. I was going off of memory. It was a long four years. The mainstream media didn't cause this verbal diarrhea to leave his lips. He could have simply said that he was strongly against illegal border crossing and planned to be tough on anyone trying to enter the US illegally. That's not inflammatory. Some people don't agree with the position, but it is a valid position that some people do believe is the correct one for our country. What he said here, and in MANY other instances, incited hate.



If someone hates the illegal immigrants that are bringing drugs, crime and raping women and children that's their own prerogative. Trump doesn't control anyone's mind. That shouldn't even matter because what he said wasn't a lie. He wasn't trying to be racist and there's no racism to be found. Well, other than in the minds of the people who can't stand we had someone in office that told it like it was as opposed to some idiot that needs 20 people to go over their speeches. You know why we liked about Trump. He was honest when communicating with the country. That's rare, but you're probably a Liberal so the meaning of honesty goes right past you and out the window. Regardless, the only racism to be found is in your head. Liberals scream "racism" every single time they run into something they don't like or are incapable of understanding.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> He didn't use the words you're claiming he did and your implying meaning when it's not what he meant.


If he didn't mean exactly what he said then fuckwits like you never would've started worshipping him in the first place.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> He didn't use the words you're claiming he did and your implying meaning when it's not what he meant. Alas, you seem like the type that never admits fault so I'll just add you to my ignore list. No need to talk someone who thinks they are always right, it's a pointless en devour. Any future replies to my posts will be ignored.



Actually, you can just do me a favor and add me to that ignore list.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> If someone hates the illegal immigrants that are bringing drugs, crime and raping women and children that's their own prerogative. Trump doesn't control anyone's mind. That shouldn't even matter because what he said wasn't a lie. He wasn't trying to be racist and there's no racism to be found. Well, other than in the minds of the people who can't stand we had someone in office that told it like it was as opposed to some idiot that needs 20 people to go over their speeches. You know why we liked about Trump. He was honest when communicating with the country. That's rare, but you're probably a Liberal so the meaning of honesty with goes right past you and out the window. Regardless, the only racism to be found is in your head. Liberals scream "racism" every single time they run into something they don't like or are incapable of understanding.




Huh, and here I just assumed the reason you liked Trump was because you were uneducated and that there was a high probability that your mother and aunt were the same person. Who knew?


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Actually, you can just do me a favor and add me to that ignore list.?



Request granted.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Request granted.


Actually, can the mods just ban this guy?  95% certain it's a morvoran alt.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Actually, can the mods just ban this guy?  95% certain it's a morvoran alt.



Yeah, I thought so, too. To his credit, he's gotten more creative with the spelling.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 10, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> I don't have to defend what I think Trump said because he spewed that toxic shit during a press conference. You people live in your own little world where Trump was allowed to say whatever he wanted. Whenever someone called him on his bullshit, your only move is to say that wasn't what he meant. Well, I'm going to take his word for what he meant over yours, since his actions never showed him to be a race uniter



One can make a case where it was wrong for Trump to address border-hoppers as a collective group in labelling them criminals, murderers, and rapists--I mean are we really supposed to assume that he meant that all of them fit all categories?  One can also make the case that the "they're" was "there're" which makes a verbal difference.  One CANNOT make the case that he called "all Mexicans" "murders" and rapists--which is what you did.

"they're rapists, and some, I assume, are good people."

So here is another thing.  If you are going to astute that Trump absolutely meant that all migrants were rapists--then why aren't you on his balls about calling rapists good people?

However, you'll turn around and deny the plausible scenario that Hunter abuses children because "the photos might be fake".

You are exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> One can make a case where it was wrong for Trump to address border-hoppers as a collective group in labelling them criminals, murderers, and rapists--I mean are we really supposed to assume that he meant that all of them fit all categories?  One can also make the case that the "they're" was "there're" which makes a verbal difference.  One CANNOT make the case that he called "all Mexicans" "murders" and rapists--which is what you did.



There is absolutely no context in which "there're" makes any grammatical sense whatsoever. It also doesn't matter. He doesn't say it. Check youtube. If that's what you're hearing, get your ears examined.



tabzer said:


> "they're rapists, and some, I assume, are good people."
> 
> So here is another thing.  If you are going to astute that Trump absolutely meant that all migrants were rapists--then why aren't you on his balls about calling rapists good people?



Is this really the only play you have? "Well he said this and you're not busting his balls on that." You're acting like a petulant 10 year old. Grow the fuck up.



tabzer said:


> However, you'll turn around and deny the plausible scenario that Hunter abuses children because "the photos might be fake".
> 
> You are exactly what I am talking about.



Incorrect. The scenario is far more plausible that the contents of the Hunter Biden laptop are faking, given that the US Government has had it in their possession for more than a year. A large portion of that time was with Donald Trump as president. Maybe he should've taken the weekend off from his intensive golfing at Mar-A-Lago to make sure something so highly sensitive was thoroughly investigated.

I am a liberal. I'm not sorry for it. I can see the alternative, and that is CLEARLY unacceptable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2021)

Americans have the weirdest problems


----------



## tabzer (Jun 10, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> There is absolutely no context in which "there're" makes any grammatical sense whatsoever. It also doesn't matter. He doesn't say it. Check youtube. If that's what you're hearing, get your ears examined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for verifying.  You'll nix a key point of him separating "good people" from the over-generalization of a group of migrants so that you can cry racism against all Mexicans--because you think you have to choose between two different heaps.  I guess you are just stuck being a lying hypocrite because "the alternative is worse".


----------



## smf (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Do you think Hunter "grew up" you without the assistance of his father?



Are you saying your father is responsible for your issues?

Does he know that you think that?



JonhathonBaxster said:


> If someone hates the illegal immigrants that are bringing drugs, crime and raping women and children that's their own prerogative.



Why single the immigrants out? The way he spoke was intentionally trying to associate drugs, crime and rape with immigrants when the percentage of immigrants involved in it is no higher than the number of american citizens involved in it.

Why do you think its ok to treat all immigrants badly because of the actions of a few, when you are unwilling to do the same thing to your own citizens?

"and some, I assume, are good people"

Why not assume that most of them are good people? Unless of course you're racist/xenophobic.

How do you feel about: When people vote republican they aren't the best people, they are crooked, racist, gun toting murderers, and some, I assume, are good people.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Thanks for verifying.  You'll nix a key point of him separating "good people" from the over-generalization of a group of migrants so that you can cry racism against all Mexicans--because you think you have to choose between two different heaps.  I guess you are just stuck being a lying hypocrite because "the alternative is worse".



Didn't he think Roger Stone was a good person? I mean, if we're going to split hairs, here. I wonder how many children Trump abused? I mean, there is that clip on the View where he said he'd already be dating Ivanka if she weren't his own daughter (gross on so many levels). I also hear that sometimes he smells of Russian hooker urine. That might just be an ugly rumor, though.

Trump saying some were "good people" was simply a way of giving him an out from the bullshit that came from his mouth earlier. He knew that was going to come back around. It made his racist republican fans love him, while the rest of us cringed.

It's rich that I'm a lying hypocrite when you're the one trying to use Trump's loose use of grammatical syntax to bully people into agreeing with you. To quote someone far smarter than this entire conversation, "Not today, Satan!"


----------



## tabzer (Jun 10, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> It's rich that I'm a lying hypocrite



You claimed that Trump called all Mexicans "murders" and rapists, which is both a lie and hypocritical in light of your desire to signal empathy, understanding, or giving (only some people) the benefit of the doubt.  Let's start there.  Then we can work our way into the more outrageous claims that you are holding onto as you continue to reject photographic evidence.  Go ahead, pretend that you care.

I see a scared rat.



smf said:


> Are you saying your father is responsible for your issues?



If both mooching off of and escaping accountability was by aid of my father, I'd think he'd feel somewhat responsible.  I used "grew up" in respect to Hunter because he never grew up.  He never found himself.  He was given everything by his father, who prioritized his political career over his family.  He became a glorified pet, his brother's shadow, and with no purpose or real role in life--so he fills that emptiness with the things that make a monster... and Biden just kept feeding it.  Maybe since Hunter had been identified as a political interest with the Burisma scandal, Biden was forced to be more "caring" about his son.  That's how it appears to me.  If Biden wasn't the media's flavor of the week, you'd find this narrative on the front page disguised as journalism.


----------



## smf (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> If both mooching off of and escaping accountability was by aid of my father, I'd think he'd feel somewhat responsible.  I used "grew up" in respect to Hunter because he never grew up.  He never found himself.  He was given everything by his father, who prioritized his political career over his family.  He became a glorified pet, his brother's shadow, and with no purpose or real role in life--so he fills that emptiness with the things that make a monster... and Biden just kept feeding it.  Maybe since Hunter had been identified as a political interest with the Burisma scandal, Biden was forced to be more "caring" about his son.  That's how it appears to me.  If Biden wasn't the media's flavor of the week, you'd find this narrative on the front page disguised as journalism.



And other things you make up in your mind.

What is your point? 

That Joe Biden shouldn't have been a politician and then Hunter would have turned out differently?
That we shouldn't lock criminals up, because it's their parents fault?


----------



## tabzer (Jun 10, 2021)

smf said:


> And other things you make up in your mind.
> 
> What is your point? That Joe Biden shouldn't have been a politician and then Hunter would have turned out differently?



It does take a mind, yes.  Which is why the media is ahead of its subscribers.  But it isn't so conflated as it is other qualities.

My point is that Biden should be more authentic, and people who support his fake leadership are only contributing to the sickness.  It is evident with all the people saying "I don't care how many lives Hunter destroys, I only care about Biden."   If Biden gets that signal, and he cares so much about his political position, then he might as well just keep the Hunter monster out of sight--and feeding it.


----------



## smf (Jun 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> It does take a mind, yes.



Everyone has one, some jealous people see things that aren't really there though.



tabzer said:


> Which is why the media is ahead of its subscribers.  But it isn't so conflated as it is other qualities.



I assume you think that you have made a point there. I don't think it's clear to anyone else what it means, certainly not to me.



tabzer said:


> My point is that Biden should be more authentic



In what way do you think he isn't authentic?



tabzer said:


> and people who support his fake leadership are only contributing to the sickness.



You should be more interested in what is contributing to your sickness.



tabzer said:


> It is evident with all the people saying "I don't care how many lives Hunter destroys, I only care about Biden."



Who is saying that? You appear to be disconnected from reality.

I don't care about him, he deserves whatever punishment is coming to him. But that has nothing to do with his dad. Like your dad isn't responsible for what you do.

And it's not my job to give out justice. This emotional pain you are going through, because someone you've never met might have done things to other people you haven't met, is really not healthy. Don't be a sheeple, stop listening to all the conspiracy theories.



tabzer said:


> If Biden gets that signal, and he cares so much about his political position, then he might as well just keep the Hunter monster out of sight--and feeding it.



Okaaay


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

smf said:


> Are you saying your father is responsible for your issues?
> 
> Does he know that you think that?
> 
> ...



I don't believe in treating immigrants badly, but we're not talking about *immigrants*, we're talking about* illegal aliens*. You know the people that skip the line and break the law by entering our country illegally. Assuming that law breakers are bad people has nothing to do with race. He did mention Mexico, but not all residents of Mexico are people of color. The thing is race was never mentioned by Trump so so I'm not sure why you're bringing it up. There's also no xenophobia motivating Trump's statement. There's no more xenophobia in foreigners claiming America has a gun problem than Trump claiming that some people coming from Mexico are rapists, law breakers and murders as both are factually correct. If it hurts your feelings oh well, grow up.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 10, 2021)

I ask again.. Why don't right wingers have a problem with the Boston Tea Party? They should be hating it just as much as they do BLM.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I don't believe in treating immigrants badly, but we're not talking about *immigrants*, we're talking about* illegal aliens*. You know the people that skip the line and break the law by entering our country illegally. Assuming that law breakers are bad people has nothing to do with race. He did mention Mexico, but not all residents of Mexico are people of color. The thing is race was never mentioned by Trump so so I'm not sure why you're bringing it up. There's also no xenophobia motivating Trump's statement. There's no more xenophobia in foreigners claiming America has a gun problem than Trump claiming that some people coming from Mexico are rapists, law breakers and murders as both are factually correct. If it hurts your feelings oh well, grow up.



Illegal immigrants are immigrants by definition, regardless of how they entered the country.
Also, the biggest causes of illegal immigration to this country are the impediments to legal immigration.
We have a broken immigration system in the United States, and in a lot of ways, it's by design.
A lot of the people who right-wingers are calling "illegal immigrants," particularly those involved with Trump's family separation policy, were in fact legal asylum seekers.
Someone who breaks the law isn't automatically a bad person.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

Tigran said:


> I ask again.. Why don't right wingers have a problem with the Boston Tea Party? They should be hating it just as much as they do BLM.



Maybe you should start a brand new thread and ask that question as it's a good question and there's a really good explanation about the differences between the two. This thread is discussion about President Biden's son and why the leftist main stream media doesn't attack him like they attacked figures on the right for the same things Biden's son was and still may be doing.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Maybe you should start a brand new thread and ask that question as it's a good question and there's a really good explanation about the differences between the two. This thread is discussion about President Biden's son and why the leftist main stream media doesn't attack him like they attacked figures on the right for the same things Biden's son was and still may be doing.



I think my question fits quiet well within this thread.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

Tigran said:


> I think my question fits quiet well within this thread.



Really now. Why is that?


----------



## Lacius (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Maybe you should start a brand new thread and ask that question as it's a good question and there's a really good explanation about the differences between the two. This thread is discussion about President Biden's son and why the leftist main stream media doesn't attack him like they attacked figures on the right for the same things Biden's son was and still may be doing.


The "mainstream media" isn't covering these alleged comments because pretty much everything about the "Hunter laptop" story hasn't been confirmed, and we know the laptop story was part of a Russian disinformation campaign involving fake text messages and fake emails. It's a non-story until that changes.

And that's also not considering the fact that Hunter Biden is not a politician.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 10, 2021)

Because I said so. If you've got a problem with that, feel free to contact a mod. But you telling me what belongs or does not belong is you modding, which you are not a mod.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)

Tigran said:


> I ask again.. Why don't right wingers have a problem with the Boston Tea Party? They should be hating it just as much as they do BLM.


Since you sure as hell aren't gonna get an honest answer from fly man, this quote should help explain it:

"Conservatism consists of exactly one proposition, to wit: There must be in-groups whom the law protects but does not bind, alongside out-groups whom the law binds but does not protect." - Frank Wilhoit

The Tea Partiers were among those they consider in-groups, and BLM are among those they consider out-groups.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Since you sure as hell aren't gonna get an honest answer from fly man, this quote should help explain it:
> 
> "Conservatism consists of exactly one proposition, to wit: There must be in-groups whom the law protects but does not bind, alongside out-groups whom the law binds but does not protect." - Frank Wilhoit
> 
> The Tea Partiers were among those they consider in-groups, and BLM are among those they consider out-groups.



I know the real reason... But I just find it amusing since they keep calling the Boston Tea party people heroes, but claim BLM are rioters destroying "honest livelyhoods." when they forget that the Boston Tea Party probably destroyed many peoples livelyhoods as well *as stock for stores were destroyed, the ship crew probably got fired if not killed* AND they were cowards about it by trying to disguise themselves as native americans.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 10, 2021)

It's been 48 hours, has there been ANY substantiation to this bonehead story?  I wonder what they're gonna find in the NEXT 8 months on that laptop.  OH SHIT, what are they gonna find 8 YEARS down the road on Hunter's laptop?  WOAH he probably teaches little kids how to burn ants with a magnifying glass NOOOOO REEEEE NOOOOO


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

Tigran said:


> Because I said so. If you've got a problem with that, feel free to contact a mod. But you telling me what belongs or does not belong is you modding, which you are not a mod.



Damn, dude chill. I was just wondering how those events related to this thread's topic.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 10, 2021)

Its related. Its no fault of mine how you cannot see how they are. Also, I'm sure others get the point I'm making.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 10, 2021)

Tigran said:


> Its related. Its no fault of mine how you cannot see how they are. Also, I'm sure others get the point I'm making.



I'm not a mind reader, but whatever. You don't feel like explaining then I guess I'll be out of the loop.


----------



## smf (Jun 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I don't believe in treating immigrants badly, but we're not talking about *immigrants*, we're talking about* illegal aliens*.



step 1. prevent anyone from coming legally.
step 2. treat them badly for your own enjoyment.

I think you should think differently about people who are prepared to put the effort into getting smuggled into a country.

I would much rather hire them than someone who whines about people coming to their country.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 10, 2021)

smf said:


> step 1. prevent anyone from coming legally.
> step 2. treat them badly for your own enjoyment.
> 
> I think you should think differently about people who are prepared to put the effort into getting smuggled into a country.
> ...



Also, notice they never arrest or even really fine the ones that break labor *laws* and hire undocumented aliens?


----------



## smf (Jun 10, 2021)

Tigran said:


> Also, notice they never arrest or even really fine the ones that break labor *laws* and hire undocumented aliens?



Well they are just good people right? You "obviously" can't punish them.

Who are the bad people, the ones who came or the ones who decided to make it illegal for them to come?


----------



## Tigran (Jun 11, 2021)

smf said:


> Well they are just good people right? You "obviously" can't punish them.
> 
> Who are the bad people, the ones who came or the ones who decided to make it illegal for them to come?




Well there is also the fact that actually being in the country undocumented itself isn't illegal. And at worst, at least current, crossing the boarder is a civil misdomenier. Not even a criminal charge.


----------



## smf (Jun 11, 2021)

Tigran said:


> And at worst, at least current, crossing the boarder is a civil misdomenier. Not even a criminal charge.



Are you sure it's not criminal....

I tried to look it up, but the handy table in the library of congress seems to omit the USA https://www.loc.gov/law/help/illegal-entry/chart.php


----------



## Zyvyn (Jun 11, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Just kinda curious how they make this Trump's fault.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-casual-conversation-text-messages-show.html
> 
> ...


See I classify as independent. But in recent years I have been more supportive of the left side. Though they do still have things I disagree with. In my opinion both sides have flaws it just comes down to me voting for whoever I think will be a better leader. Whilst I don't agree with Hunter Biden using the N word I will say that I find it a little ridiculous that they have to make such a big deal about it.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 11, 2021)

smf said:


> Are you sure it's not criminal....
> 
> I tried to look it up, but the handy table in the library of congress seems to omit the USA https://www.loc.gov/law/help/illegal-entry/chart.php



I won't deny i could easily be misremembering, but I do belive it was stated to be civil.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> See I classify as independent. But in recent years I have been more supportive of the left side. Though they do still have things I disagree with. In my opinion both sides have flaws it just comes down to me voting for whoever I think will be a better leader. Whilst I don't agree with Hunter Biden using the N word I will say that I find it a little ridiculous that they have to make such a big deal about it.



I also classify myself as an Independent, but I find I align more to the right. I too will vote for whomever seems best for the job regardless of their party.



Tigran said:


> I won't deny i could easily be misremembering, but I do belive it was stated to be civil.



Regardless if it's a civil violation or a criminal violation it doesn't say much about the adults whose first action in our country is to break the law. You realize the ones that get caught simply claim asylum because that's what their told to do if they get caught as they had no intention on claiming it otherwise. They are breaking the law by trespassing and then they go on to work without paying all sorts of taxes and many get on welfare (at least in California). Then there's the ones that are trafficking in weapons, drugs, women and children and those who also go on to rape and murder US citizens. I'm not sure why you're defending these sorts of people.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 11, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> See I classify as independent. But in recent years I have been more supportive of the left side. Though they do still have things I disagree with. In my opinion both sides have flaws it just comes down to me voting for whoever I think will be a better leader. Whilst I don't agree with Hunter Biden using the N word I will say that I find it a little ridiculous that they have to make such a big deal about it.




For _some_ people, they sure make a big deal about it. Public shaming. Futures destroyed. Careers ruined. Maybe deserved, maybe not. But for multimillionaire lifetime-privileged asshole son of THE top Democrat, it's a little ridiculous that they have to make such a big deal about it.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/26/us/mimi-groves-jimmy-galligan-racial-slurs.html

https://nypost.com/2021/05/15/profe...for-reading-racial-slur-from-mark-twain-book/


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> For _some_ people, they sure make a big deal about it. Public shaming. Futures destroyed. Careers ruined. Maybe deserved, maybe not. But for multimillionaire lifetime-privileged asshole son of THE top Democrat, it's a little ridiculous that they have to make such a big deal about it.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/26/us/mimi-groves-jimmy-galligan-racial-slurs.html
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/05/15/profe...for-reading-racial-slur-from-mark-twain-book/



In the two links provided, there was actual proof that those people used inappropriate slurs. The only proof against Hunter Biden is an article written by a British tabloid claiming evidence found from a laptop of dubious origin. A laptop, might I add, that was held by a Republican Trump supporter before he cloned the hard drive and then turned the laptop over to the FBI. These are the same FBI who never found anything on said laptop. The Daily Mail makes no mention of how they acquired this information. This story should not be reported by any news outlet until it can be verified.


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 11, 2021)

Tigran said:


> I won't deny i could easily be misremembering, but I do belive it was stated to be civil.



I’ll avoid opining on whether the laws are good or bad and the overall political situation since I’m not going to change anyone’s opinion and this is a gaming board. I can point you and Jonhathon Baxster to the laws on border crossings and asylum processes to inform your discussion. 

Illegally entering the country is criminal and can also have civil penalties attached. First time violations are usually misdemeanors (probably what you are thinking) and the max prison sentence is 6 months.  Multiple or aggravated offenses can be felonies.

Illegal entry can include entering somewhere that is not a legal border check point or lying to border crossing agents to gain entry: 

https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?req=(title:8 section:1325 edition:prelim)

Claiming asylum is not a magic way to stay in the country. Illegal entry does not prevent claiming asylum, but claims need to be made within one year of entry. The United States does not provide legal representation and the majority of asylum claims are denied. Successful defensive asylum claims (what seems to be discussed here) were about 10,000 per year under Obama, but actually went up under the Trump administration to over 18,000 in 2019. The Trump administration made it harder to apply for asylum in 2020, but I don’t have the numbers on how that affected claims.  You can still be deported before your asylum case has been resolved.  Many of the countries people are claiming asylum from are not Central or South America as many people believe. China and India are one and three respectively (El Salvador is 2). 

I think this is the latest report: https://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/f...ics/yearbook/2019/refugee_and_asylee_2019.pdf


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2021)

I have updated the thread title to remain more factual / neutral - I don't want gbatemp to become one of those places.

I think we may have to make it a rule for this forum - so everyone has to respect it, left and right if you see what I mean.

For reference, the previous title was:
_"so what's the Democrats' dismissal for Hunter B using the "N" word over and over and over?"_


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Jacobh said:


> I’ll avoid opining on whether the laws are good or bad and the overall political situation since I’m not going to change anyone’s opinion and this is a gaming board. I can point you and Jonhathon Baxster to the laws on border crossings and asylum processes to inform your discussion.
> 
> Illegally entering the country is criminal and can also have civil penalties attached. First time violations are usually misdemeanors (probably what you are thinking) and the max prison sentence is 6 months.  Multiple or aggravated offenses can be felonies.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. The reason a lot of asylum claims are denied is due to the fact that immigrants situation don't warrant granting asylum. Asylum has specific criteria and getting caught sneaking into the USA isn't a valid reason to seek it out.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 11, 2021)

Costello said:


> I have updated the thread title to remain more factual / neutral - I don't want gbatemp to become one of those places.


Please capitalize Daily Mail. I hate looking at it like this.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> Please capitalize Daily Mail. I hate looking at it like this.


Nah they don't deserve capitalization.


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Thank you very much. The reason a lot of asylum claims are denied is due to the fact that immigrants situation don't warrant granting asylum. Asylum has specific criteria and getting caught sneaking into the USA isn't a valid reason to seek it out.



It is true that illegal entry isn’t a reason for asylum to be granted.  It is also true there are specific tests that have to be met to be granted  asylum. 

I’m not clear if you are suggesting the majority of people caught being in the country illegally  are falsely claiming asylum.  I don’t think that is correct. Historically the majority of asylum cases are not illegal entry and most people caught being here illegally never claim asylum.   

In the context of illegal entry and asylum, the change the Trump administration made in 2020 was to prevent people from making asylum claims on the southern border.  This was called the MPP (migrant protection program).  It created a situation where the only way people from Central America could claim asylum was to illegally enter the country. This was not the stated purpose of the MPP, but it was an obvious outcome.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Jacobh said:


> It is true that illegal entry isn’t a reason for asylum to be granted.  It is also true there are specific tests that have to be met to be granted  asylum.
> 
> I’m not clear if you are suggesting the majority of people caught being in the country illegally  are falsely claiming asylum.  I don’t think that is correct. Historically the majority of asylum cases are not illegal entry and most people caught being here illegally never claim asylum.
> 
> In the context of illegal entry and asylum, the change the Trump administration made in 2020 was to prevent people from making asylum claims on the southern border.  This was called the MPP (migrant protection program).  It created a situation where the only way people from Central America could claim asylum was to illegally enter the country. This was not the stated purpose of the MPP, but it was an obvious outcome.



We have detention centers that are over capacity filled with men and women that have crossed the border illegally and are now seeking asylum. To me it would seem that it's a popular thing to do if you get caught entering into the USA illegally. We have stories in the local news once or twice a week about hundreds of illegals being caught, applying for asylum and then being released into our local communities. I've never heard of the MPP, but I doubt that legal asylum was not possible any longer, well, that is up until COVID-19 hit. I'll read up on it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2021)

The Native Americans have gone through Centuries of Trial and Error in instilling Racial Dignity within their People, more so because their resulting Residences in Modern United States did not provide much of that.

So here are their Lessons Learnt:

They do not like to be called by another Continent just because some half-wit Italian can't read the right side of a World Map.
They also do not like to be called by Colour, just because Naturally-Pink Caucasians think of themselves as White, the holiest of Colours in their Religion, and everyone else is a shade below.
Asian Americans are on the same page, but because of the backwards movement of taking power from insults that permeated the African American community, we have people who think it's cool to use either to define their own Race and persist in insulting themselves in the process.

If there was more Unity, and Indigenous Leadership on a National Scale, then there might be change where News like this Post is dealt with swifter, without letting it age like Milk in the Court of Public Opinion.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Jacobh said:


> It is true that illegal entry isn’t a reason for asylum to be granted.  It is also true there are specific tests that have to be met to be granted  asylum.
> 
> I’m not clear if you are suggesting the majority of people caught being in the country illegally  are falsely claiming asylum.  I don’t think that is correct. Historically the majority of asylum cases are not illegal entry and most people caught being here illegally never claim asylum.
> 
> In the context of illegal entry and asylum, the change the Trump administration made in 2020 was to prevent people from making asylum claims on the southern border.  This was called the MPP (migrant protection program).  It created a situation where the only way people from Central America could claim asylum was to illegally enter the country. This was not the stated purpose of the MPP, but it was an obvious outcome.



Okay, I read a little until I realized it was the "stay in Mexico and wait for your hearing" laws that were passed last year. I didn't have a problem with it in 2020 and still don't. I also had no problem with the border being closed to immigrants due to COVID-19, which is one of the things the dumb Liberals called Trump racist for. So he didn't do anything to combat COVID-19, did he? LOL. Dumb Liberals.


----------



## smf (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Regardless if it's a civil violation or a criminal violation it doesn't say much about the adults whose first action in our country is to break the law.



That is a rather idiotic point to make.

We could pass a law that makes conception illegal and then everyone gets treated the same.

Everyone would then be subject to a law that they didn't get to vote for.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Okay, I read a little until I realized it was the "stay in Mexico and wait for your hearing" laws that were passed last year. I didn't have a problem with it in 2020 and still don't. I also had no problem with the border being closed to immigrants due to COVID-19, which is one of the things the dumb Liberals called Trump racist for. So he didn't do anything to combat COVID-19, did he? LOL. Dumb Liberals.



The problem is that Trump appealed to the racists for their support before covid. He doesn't get a free ride just because covid comes along and makes his daft policies turn into good ones.

Of course the border should be closed during covid, but then Trump shot himself in the foot by calling it the china virus.

Dumb Trump, dumb Trump supporters. It will always be so, they can't even understand the arguments made against Trump.

It's why Trump lost and why Trump and his supporters can't accept that he lost.

I think we can all agree that republicans are dumber than liberals....

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...-theory-vaccines-turns-you-into-a-magnet.html

You need to be dumb to be a republican, so you believe all this shit.

For any republicans, I have $1,000,000 sitting in a bank account and all I need is $50 processing fee to release it to you.....


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Okay, I read a little until I realized it was the "stay in Mexico and wait for your hearing" laws that were passed last year. I didn't have a problem with it in 2020 and still don't. I also had no problem with the border being closed to immigrants due to COVID-19, which is one of the things the dumb Liberals called Trump racist for. So he didn't do anything to combat COVID-19, did he? LOL. Dumb Liberals.



I misspoke, the policy I was talking about is  called “metering”. It limits how many people can apply for asylum at a border crossing and pre-dates Trump.  The number was lowered earlier during the Trump admin, but what happened in 2020 is they stopped processing the queue entirely thus preventing all new claims (and those of people still in line).  The MPP was started at a similar time, but is for those that already made claims as you said. 

Applying for asylum after entering the country illegally is a legal way to apply for asylum. You may not think it’s a good law, but it is the law.  When the queue of applying at a border crossing was shut down it became the only way.  

If you have information on how many people in detention are applying for asylum I’d be interested.  The numbers from asylum cases I’ve seen are a few years old when there were fewer total people being detained. and the total number of people in detention. My understanding is that a lot of people are entitled to deportation hearings even if they are not claiming asylum.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Jacobh said:


> If you have information on how many people in detention are applying for asylum I’d be interested.  The numbers from asylum cases I’ve seen are a few years old when there were fewer total people being detained. and the total number of people in detention. My understanding is that a lot of people are entitled to deportation hearings even if they are not claiming asylum.



Sorry, I don't have any data related to how many people in the detention centers or those that have been caught and released that have applied for asylum. Like I said it's in the news here at least twice a week, but they don't release totals (at least not in the news). It's usually about how a large group (around 20-200) immigrants got caught, claimed asylum and were detained for a little bit and released into our local community (or simply detained). I do live on the border of the USA and Mexico so that's why it's in our local news a lot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> That is a rather idiotic point to make.
> 
> We could pass a law that makes conception illegal and then everyone gets treated the same.
> 
> ...



The entire world's media called COVID-19 the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus for months before they all decided not to. If you're going to blame Trump then you also need to blame them, but like, the virus was discovered and started to spread in Wuhan, China so calling it the China Virus or what have you would be accurate and truthful. Again, this entire leftist obsession with what they call racism is just simply shit they don't like.

You're also focusing too much on a minority of the right as there's plenty of idiots on the left too. Look at how they blamed Trump for everything they perceived to be bad or wrong. Like the man was a God or something.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 11, 2021)

How could Obama do this


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The entire world's media called COVID-19 the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus for months before they all decided not to. If you're going to blame Trump then you also need to blame them, but like, the virus was discovered and started to spread in Wuhan, China so calling it the China Virus or what have you would be accurate and truthful. Again, this entire leftist obsession with what they call racism is just simply shit they don't like.


That's utter bullshit not once did British TV or indeed any British newspaper call it anything other than COVID 19/Coronavirus so your claim about all the world's media calling it China virus/Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus is totally fake.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> That's utter bullshit not once did British TV or indeed any British newspaper call it anything other than COVID 19/Coronavirus so your claim about all the world's media calling it China virus/Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus is totally fake.



Really now? You sure about that  It took me less than 2 minutes to use a search engine.

*"New China virus: US announces first case"
- *https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-51194651


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Really now? You sure about that  It took me less than 2 minutes to use a search engine.
> 
> *"New China virus: US announces first case"
> - *https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-51194651


That is them saying that there is a new virus in China you know befere anyone knew it was covid/coronavirus totally different from calling it  Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus or kungflu ect as Trump did.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> That is them saying that there is a new virus in China you know befere anyone knew it was covid/coronavirus totally different from calling it  Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus or kungflu ect as Trump did.



The BBC, which happens to be from the UK called it the Chinese Virus in their title of their story. I already claimed that the world was calling COVID-19 the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus or Chinese Virus *before *it was named COVID-19. You replied stating that the British news organizations *never called it that* and* I* *replied with an article of them calling it that*. I'm sure if I cared enough to spend more time I could find more articles with that language in it as I recall almost every publication calling it by those names before the Sars2 COVID-19 name came to be. Try to keep up my dear.

I've also attached a screen shot incase someone contacts the BBC and asks them to rename their story due to implied racism. Implied being implied by any moron that thinks calling a virus that originated in Wuhan, China the Wuhan Chinese Coronavirus (or "Chinese Virus") is racist.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Sorry, I challenged myself to find another one, again in less than 2 minutes.

*"News Daily: Baby deaths investigation and Chinese virus latest"*
- https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-51213954


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Sorry, I challenged myself to find another one, again in less than 2 minutes.
> 
> *"News Daily: Baby deaths investigation and Chinese virus latest"*
> - https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-51213954


Once again it's not racist to call it that before anyone knew what it was. It is racist to continue to call it that after people knew what it was. 


JonhathonBaxster said:


> The BBC, which happens to be from the UK called it the Chinese Virus in their title of their story. I already claimed that the world was calling COVID-19 the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus or Chinese Virus *before *it was named COVID-19. You replied stating that the British news organizations *never called it that* and* I* *replied with an article of them calling it that*. I'm sure if I cared enough to spend more time I could find more articles with that language in it as I recall Try to keep up my dear.
> 
> I've also attached a screen shot incase someone contacts the BBC and asks them to rename their story due to implied racism. Implied being implied by any moron that thinks calling a virus that originated in Wuhan, China the Wuhan Chinese Coronavirus (or "Chinese Virus") is racist.


So you are seriously saying it wasn't racist when Trump called it Kung Flu? Also why is it ok to call it Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus when it's never been done with pretty much every other serious viruse?



Nobody ever says German Marburg Virus no its just Marburg Virus

Nobody ever says Sudan Ebola Virus no its just Ebola

Nobody ever says Indian Rabies no its just Rabies 

Nobody ever says American Hantavirus no its just Hantavirus

Nobody ever says Philippines Dengue Fever no its just Dengue Fever 

Nobody ever says English Mad Cows Disease no its just Mad Cows Disease

So please explain how Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus or kungflu is acceptable and is no way racist when pretty much every other virus doesn't have its origin attached to it in press or TV ect.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Sorry, this is just too much fun. Last one, _I promise_.*

"Chinese virus infections rising"*
- http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7375764.stm


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Sorry, this is just too much fun. Last one, _I promise_.
> *
> "Chinese virus infections rising"*
> - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7375764.stm


Funny how I said any TV or newspaper yet all you have is articles from the BBC website. So again show me an actual TV clip or an actual newspaper headline where someone said that then I will admit I am wrong. Also again how is calling it kungflu not racist you seem to be refusing to answer that.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2021)

The buck always stops somewhere else with Republicans.  They'll never accept that Trump deserves his share of the blame for all the recent animus directed at Asians and Asian Americans, just as they still haven't accepted GWB's share of the blame for all the hatred directed at Muslims even though that continues to this day.  Nothing to see here folks, don't look behind the curtain or under the white hood.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Once again it's not racist to call it that before anyone knew what it was. It is racist to continue to call it that after people knew what it was.
> 
> So you are seriously saying it wasn't racist when Trump called it Kung Flu? Also why is it ok to call it Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus when it's never been done with pretty much every other serious viruse?
> 
> ...



If you weren't a devote Trump hater that puts emotion before logic you'd realize that "kung flu" is a joke, you what a joke is, right? Trump's persistence in keeping to call it the Chinese Virus after COVID-19 was named was due to the fact he wanted to hold China accountable for their actions because from day 1 there was a theory that not only was it discovered in Wuhan, China, but it may have gotten out of their genetic engineering lab that just happened to be working on Novel Coronavirus at the time. 

So not only did China initially hide the virus from the world, but they allowed it to spread by not telling us it existed until it was too late. I'm not sure how you feel about China and their forced slave labor, re-education camps, child abuse and neglect and cyber warfare, but I for one am no fan of their Government, which is who runs the show over there. Actually, as soon as China got caught hiding the virus they started campaigns to deflect guilt to other people including publishing in their local news papers and airing on TV that the US Army had started the pandemic in Wuhan. 

Simply put, the Chinese government_ can go get fucked_ and if calling it the "Chinese Virus", which mostly everyone did until China started to interfere keeps the focus on China, which is where it should be. We're now seeing that Biden has taken interest in the origins of COVID and all fingers point back to Wuhan, which is funny because when Trump was interested in the same theory he was a bad racist stupid White man, but now that the Liberals choice has the same theory there's nothing wrong with it.

As for the virus and its origins, there's a thread on this forum where you can discuss stuff as this thread isn't supposed to be about that.

*"Three Wuhan lab researchers were hospitalized in November 2019"*
- https://gbatemp.net/threads/three-wuhan-lab-researchers-were-hospitalized-in-november-2019.588916/

All in all it really all boils down to having the Trump Derangement Syndrome. You and others hate the man and have been fooled by the crooked media into believing all sorts of nasty rumors, conspiracy theories and lies about him and Conservatives in general. Luckily, the BBC isn't as bad as ABC, NBC, CBS and/or CNN. Actually, the BBC holds itself to a pretty high standard that I've never seen them break so unless you know something I don't about them, which is all possible because you (possibly?) live over there. 

To end, I really think the left needs to stop calling things "racist" because they dislike them. It really makes that word that should be used in extreme cases go in one ear and fly out the other. Crying wolf all of the time is not productive. Never has been, never will be.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Funny how I said any TV or newspaper yet all you have is articles from the BBC website. So again show me an actual TV clip or an actual newspaper headline where someone said that then I will admit I am wrong. Also again how is calling it kungflu not racist you seem to be refusing to answer that.



The BBC is a news syndication, just like ABC, CBS, FOX or CNN. When I referred to papers I am referring to online news papers as printed papers are becoming a thing of the past. However, if you have access to local printed material I'm pretty sure if you look back at what they wrote about the virus before it was named COVID-19 that you'll find similar verbage to the BBC. Unfortunately, I don't have access to any British news papers, but you know that already and are just trying to save face as opposed to admitting you were wrong and moving on. That's also a character flaw ... not being able to admit you're wrong.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> If you weren't a devote Trump hater that puts emotion before logic you'd realize that "kung flu" is a joke, you what a joke is, right? Trump's persistence in keeping to call it the Chinese Virus after COVID-19 was named was due to the fact he wanted to hold China accountable for their actions because from day 1 there was a theory that not only was it discovered in Wuhan, China, but it may have gotten out of their genetic engineering lab that just happened to be working on Novel Coronavirus at the time.
> 
> So not only did China initially hide the virus from the world, but they allowed it to spread by not telling us it existed until it was too late. I'm not sure how you feel about China and their forced slave labor, re-education camps, child abuse and neglect and cyber warfare, but I for one am no fan of their Government, which is who runs the show over there. Actually, as soon as China got caught hiding the virus they started campaigns to deflect guilt to other people including publishing in their local news papers and airing on TV that the US Army had started the pandemic in Wuhan.
> 
> ...


When Chinese Americans are saying it's racist then that is good enough for me. Let's not forget Trump is being sued by the Chinese American community for his comments. As for BBC news they are pretty much hated here in Scotland and in other parts of Britain for being a right wing news party who I'm not gonna say outright lie they just miss out vital details to make the tory party look good and the left look bad. But it is what it is no different from what the American news channels do for either side.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...-covid-19-the-china-virus-kung-flu-2021-5?amp


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> When Chinese Americans are saying it's racist then that is good enough for me. Let's not forget Trump is being sued by the Chinese American community for his comments. As for BBC news they are pretty much hated here in Scotland and in other parts of Britain for being a right wing news party who I'm not gonna say outright lie they just miss out vital details to make the tory party look good and the left look bad. But it is what it is no different from what the American news channels do for either side.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.businessinsider.com/trump-sued-calling-covid-19-the-china-virus-kung-flu-2021-5?amp



We have a thing that lots of places in the world don't have here in the USA. It's called* free speech*. Even if that speech hurts others it's still allowed under the law (and those silly hate speech laws are all unconstitutional so it'll be a matter of time before those laws are struck down). I highly doubt Trump is going to lose that suite because he was just making jokes when using the term "kung flu". I really don't understand why younger generations get so uptight about people making jokes these days. It's like they are crying to their parents saying "that's not funny, I don't agree with that, it hurt my feelings". Like, grow up. Look, I know the leftist media claimed saying "kung flu" is racist and all, but they label anything they disagree with racist, so ... 

The big question is why are they defending China? I bet it has something to do with the CCP and large amounts of money.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The big question is why are they defending China? I bet it has something to do with the CCP and large amounts of money.


Well see you previously stated Biden is investigating the origins of the virus yes. So think about it would that make any sense to do if they are in cahoots with the CCP and receiving a huge wad of cash. Genuinely interested in your thoughts on this as to me that would be a crazy thing for Biden to do unless it's some kind of bluff.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Well see you previously stated Biden is investigating the origins of the virus yes. So think about it would that make any sense to do if they are in cahoots with the CCP and receiving a huge wad of cash. Genuinely interested in your thoughts on this as to me that would be a crazy thing for Biden to do unless it's some kind of bluff.



Well, I didn't mean Biden was being influenced by China. I meant the media complex as a whole is motivated by China's influence. It would be neat if I knew how to read Chinese and had access to their state media as now I depend on 3rd parties, such as FOX, ABC, NBC, etc ... to report on what China is or isn't doing. I see though any mention of China blaming the USA for COVID-19 isn't turning up in the popular search engines, but they did run stories about it in or around December and January of 2019. Anyway, if Biden knows what's good for him or the rest of us he'll keep China at arms reach.


----------



## smf (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The entire world's media called COVID-19 the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus for months before they all decided not to.



Which media and which months.

_The official names COVID-19 and SARS-CoV-2 were issued by the WHO on 11 February 2020
_
This was during this time Trump was downplaying the effects of covid 19.

_Casting the virus “foreign” was not a simple rhetorical flourish. According to the database website Factbase, the president used the expression “Chinese virus” more than 20 times between March 16 and March 30. The deliberateness of the wording was made clear when a photographer captured the script of his speech wherein Trump had crossed out the word “Corona” and replaced it with “Chinese.”_

Only the dumb racists keep calling it china virus.

There is no solid evidence it started in wuhan.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Sorry, this is just too much fun. Last one, _I promise_.
> *
> "Chinese virus infections rising"*
> - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7375764.stm



Stop it, I'm enjoying myself too much, they literally within one sentence gave the correct name for the virus.

_The virus, Enterovirus 71,_

Please give us a break from pwning you so we can catch a breath.

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/trumps-chinese-virus-tweet-helped-lead-rise-racist/story?id=76530148


Are you saying that Trump is so mentally retarded that he can't learn the name covid 19? I think that is something I could get behind, he looks mentally challenged, but not as mentally challenged as his supporters. Although you'd have to convince me as he sounds racist.

_Researchers also found that the timing of the former president's tweet was significant. The first time he used "ChineseVirus" was March 16, 2020, and the following week saw an increase in anti-Asian hashtags and a rise in hate crimes.

International health officials purposely avoided attaching geography to the virus, as had been done in the past, to avoid casting blame, *but Trump insisted on tying China to COVID-19 at every turn*._


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

smf said:


> Which media and which months.
> 
> _The official names COVID-19 and SARS-CoV-2 were issued by the WHO on 11 February 2020
> _
> ...



"*Chinese virus* infections rising". They called it that in the title. I guess you have selective vision now.

Regardless it's not racist to call it that name and all of the evidence points to Wuhan. I can't help it your in denial of the science and facts.


----------



## smf (Jun 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> "*Chinese virus* infections rising". They called it that in the title. I guess you have selective vision now.



The headline is referring to a virus in china, they are not calling it the chinese virus like Trump did. I guess nuance is too much for you. The evidence for that is that they called it by the correct name in the article.

Trump point black refused to ever call it covid, it's like he's some idiot troll like you.

_"I call it the China Virus because I wanna be accurate" - Donald Trump_

Surely being accurate would be to use the official name. Instead he chose a name that he had been told would drive division and increase racism.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Regardless it's not racist to call it that name



Yes, it very much is. Only racist apologists would disagree, which is what you are.

We know it fuels racism.

https://www.hrw.org/news/2020/05/12/covid-19-fueling-anti-asian-racism-and-xenophobia-worldwide

Knowing that, only someone racist would insist on calling it that

We can go back through time and find where people said it was ok to use racial slurs, but it's not ok now.
After February 11 2020 it was not ok to call it the china virus, afterwards it was racist (there are plenty of racists in the world)

People threw the N word around in the old days & white people thought it was ok, it's not ok now.

If it's bad for Hunter to use the N word (and I think it is), it's bad for Trump to use china virus.

I guess as a racist you and Trump think it's ok for Hunter to use the N word. Or is it bad because he is a democrat and racial slurs are only ok by republicans?



JonhathonBaxster said:


> and all of the evidence points to Wuhan.



What evidence? The evidence at the start of the pandemic showed there was an outbreak there that had started earlier in remote areas. I am not aware of any further evidence.

I guess you have your own racist evidence that is made up by racists for racists to throw around on the internet, like all this other crazy republican "evidence" https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...-theory-vaccines-turns-you-into-a-magnet.html

It's getting really boring seeing half the US population going through some kinda of meltdown about being asked to be vaxinated, wear masks, not be racist & not make crazy shit up about magnets and 5g. How do you lot function in every day life???

You're just a load of sheeple snowflakes. Wake up sheeple.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 11, 2021)

smf said:


> Trump point black



Doctor's responding to magnet claims: "Don't worry, we aren't injecting metal.  It's just the iron from all the blood clotting."

And lol @ Amanda's "you can't prove it because the technology not accessible" approach.

China tried hiding and denying the new strain of virus as they let it go wild and out of control.  I have no problem with being upset with that entire government.

I'm sure some Chinese people hate China.

Maybe even some of the ones in America do, too.


----------



## smf (Jun 11, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Doctor's responding to magnet claims: "Don't worry, we aren't injecting metal.  It's just the iron from all the blood clotting."
> 
> And lol @ Amanda's "you can't prove it because the technology not accessible" approach.



The keys stick because skin is sticky. You can actually do it with metals that aren't magnetic, or even plastic.

I can't believe there was not a single person in that room that didn't get up and say "I'm sorry, but what is this bullshit?"





tabzer said:


> China tried hiding and denying the new strain of virus as they let it go wild and out of control.  I have no problem with being upset with that entire government.



China's handling of the outbreak in 2019 was pretty bad, but that is partly driven by them wanting to show themselves as strong. As did Trump. When really they are both weak.

At least the Chinese government realized quickly what was going on, Trump never ever learned as he is either too dumb or doesn't care if people die.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> If you weren't a devote Trump hater that puts emotion before logic you'd realize that "kung flu" is a joke, you what a joke is, right?


Oh no. OH WE ARE NOT PLAYING THAT GAME
So, this is what I called schrodinger's bitch. It's where you say something racist, then pretend it's a joke when it's called out. Yeah, go tell the "kung flu" joke that has increased violence or killed Chinese(and probably some Asian) Americans.
https://www.csusb.edu/sites/default/files/Report to the Nation - Anti-Asian Hate 2020 Final Draft - As of Apr 30 2021 6 PM corrected.pdf
hf.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Regardless it's not racist to call it that name and all of the evidence points to Wuhan


calling it "kung flu" definitely is. Oh and should I tell you all that evidence is also pointing to the United States?
Should I mention this now or is this a bad time?
Yeah so that lab found near that market in china. Yeah, there was American scientists there, working with the Chinese ones... How funny isn't it? Oh should I also tell you the reason this partially happened was because Trump authorized tampering with viruses. See there's a practice where you take a virus found in the real world, start editing it to figure out how it works. Problem is though it brings ethical questions since it can enable such things as enabling it to hop to a new host type. This is usually done for anti body research. And was paused during Obama's administration (one of the few things he did right. The rest is all hell tbh) And then said research was reauthorized by, yup, you guessed it, Trump.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 12, 2021)

Reual said:


> Oh no. OH WE ARE NOT PLAYING THAT GAME
> So, this is what I called schrodinger's bitch. It's where you say something racist, then pretend it's a joke when it's called out. Yeah, go tell the "kung flu" joke that has increased violence or killed Chinese(and probably some Asian) Americans.
> https://www.csusb.edu/sites/default/files/Report to the Nation - Anti-Asian Hate 2020 Final Draft - As of Apr 30 2021 6 PM corrected.pdf
> hf.



I highly doubt that the people who are motivated to attack Asian's in general are doing so just because someone they are exposed to happened to use a joke containing words you find offensive. China has done so much wrong that there's literally thousands of things to get upset over. Yes, that includes hiding COVID-19 from the world and allowing it to spread around the Globe before taking action. Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to justify random acts of violence, but the Communist Chinese Government can go get fucked. You see, that's not an attack from me on their citizens as I'm sure it really sucks to live under communist rule. It's just you're assuming that these people attacking Asian's are acting like 5 year olds who get upset over a few words and that's just not the case. There's deep seeded motivation behind these attacks and I don't blame the people for being upset with China, but attacking random Asian's is not going to help the situation at all.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> calling it "kung flu" definitely is. Oh and should I tell you all that evidence is also pointing to the United States?
> Should I mention this now or is this a bad time?
> Yeah so that lab found near that market in china. Yeah, there was American scientists there, working with the Chinese ones... How funny isn't it? Oh should I also tell you the reason this partially happened was because Trump authorized tampering with viruses. See there's a practice where you take a virus found in the real world, start editing it to figure out how it works. Problem is though it brings ethical questions since it can enable such things as enabling it to hop to a new host type. This is usually done for anti body research. And was paused during Obama's administration (one of the few things he did right. The rest is all hell tbh) And then said research was reauthorized by, yup, you guessed it, Trump.



You can fall for the CCP bullshit and lick China's balls are you want, but I'm not going to. I do indeed understand that *Liberals hate the USA* so agreeing with *China's lies* is something I don't put past them.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Doctor's responding to magnet claims: "Don't worry, we aren't injecting metal. It's just the iron from all the blood clotting."


Doctors listening to idiots ramble about how the vaccines magnetize you:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I highly doubt that the people who are motivated to attack Asian's in general are doing so just because someone they are exposed to happened to use a joke containing words you find offensive.


Really? Please explain then the sudden link between hate crime up specifically on Asian American people by 147% over time after Trump had created that "joke" and repeatedly used it. There's also plenty of studies showing there is a link between disparaging jokes, and in grouping and out grouping. The ingroup (trump supporters or those who like the joke) subconsciously or consciously disliking the out group more and more.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> You see, that's not an attack from me on their citizens as I'm sure it really sucks to live under communist rule.


Is china really communist? Let's see we have huawei, who has a CEO, workers that are paid a form of currency, have to buy food, clothes, housing... Has a private market and other companies, who follow a similar structure... obeys the government and what it says.... Yeah that's not communism. What I just described, is exactly what the United States economic system is... Which is capitalism. Don't believe me? Communism means the workers have the right to production. But in this case they obviously don't. If that was the case then everything would be in the public, all resources such as food, water, and other materials, if this was state communism, some materials or many would be limited by the government. Catch in this case though is that it is not, materials and resources are limited to companies, well, more specifically with the government there having control over what the companies are doing in a very strong arm approach.
Tl;dr China's party name really is just a carry over, it's been long state capitalism.




JonhathonBaxster said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to justify random acts of violence, but the Communist Chinese Government can go get fucked.





JonhathonBaxster said:


> It's just you're assuming that these people attacking Asian's are acting like 5 year olds who get upset over a few words and that's just not the case.


Yeah and killing black people like five year olds isn't a thing. Or how about those "dirty spicks" who are supposedly diseased and evil for crossing over the border, referencing to Latino people.
I grew up in a Racist house hold, I know the code words. I know when someone is trying to say the quite part. And your saying that quiet part really well, too bad it's just a little too loud.
And maybe oh idk... not rile up people to target specific groups of people from a certain descent. Or you know not spout how those brown folk are going to rape and murder your family....
and If I haven't painted a picture yet of who I'm kinda alluding to. That would be Trump, that would be the Republican party. Don't believe me? I think it says a lot when twitter says they can't create a anti racist algorithm, because it would ban too many Republicans in the United States. I want you to sit and think about that, and what that means. 
If you actually believe that your not like them, that your not racist, start working on your word choice and who support. You don't need to support some lefty, I just ask of you to be mindful of who your supporting and what they are saying. Because those words have serious implications on others.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> China has done so much wrong that there's literally thousands of things to get upset over.


And the United States has done so much wrong too. Like for example, you bring up that China hiding it is a bad thing, which I will agree.
*Does that change how unprepared we are? No? THEN WE FUCKED UP*
It is INEXCUSABLE from a country who MAKES THE MOST WEALTH IN THE ENTIRE WORLD, YET CAN'T STOP A FUCKING PANDEMIC.
Your telling me, that a country that has gone to the GODDAMN MOON. Cannot stop a virus?! Can't, oh, idk. Provide a actual proper lockdown!? You know, not 3 MONTHS AFTER THE PREVIOUS PRESIDENT KNEW!
Viruses Spread exponentially. Every hour not spent locking down during that time period is many MANY cases added to the list.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 12, 2021)

Reual said:


> Really? Please explain then the sudden link between hate crime up specifically on Asian American people by 147% over time after Trump had created that "joke" and repeatedly used it. There's also plenty of studies showing there is a link between disparaging jokes, and in grouping and out grouping. The ingroup (trump supporters or those who like the joke) subconsciously or consciously disliking the out group more and more.



I dunno, maybe it had something to do with this little thing called COVID-19 and its origins?



Reual said:


> Is china really communist? Let's see we have huawei, who has a CEO, workers that are paid a form of currency, have to buy food, clothes, housing... Has a private market and other companies, who follow a similar structure... obeys the government and what it says.... Yeah that's not communism. What I just described, is exactly what the United States economic system is... Which is capitalism. Don't believe me? Communism means the workers have the right to production. But in this case they obviously don't. If that was the case then everything would be in the public, all resources such as food, water, and other materials, if this was state communism, some materials or many would be limited by the government. Catch in this case though is that it is not, materials and resources are limited to companies, well, more specifically with the government there having control over what the companies are doing in a very strong arm approach.
> Tl;dr China's party name really is just a carry over, it's been long state capitalism.



They are their own form of communism as there's the theory printed in books about how things should work and then there's reality where things work out differently. I do understand that China has adopted many facets of capitalism because socialism/communism doesn't and never has really worked out, but their own Government calls themselves the Chinese Communist Party and does so for a reason.



Reual said:


> Yeah and killing black people like five year olds isn't a thing. Or how about those "dirty spicks" who are supposedly diseased and evil for crossing over the border, referencing to Latino people.
> I grew up in a Racist house hold, I know the code words. I know when someone is trying to say the quite part. And your saying that quiet part really well, too bad it's just a little too loud.
> And maybe oh idk... not rile up people to target specific groups of people from a certain descent. Or you know not spout how those brown folk are going to rape and murder your family....
> and If I haven't painted a picture yet of who I'm kinda alluding to. That would be Trump, that would be the Republican party. Don't believe me? I think it says a lot when twitter says they can't create a anti racist algorithm, because it would ban too many Republicans in the United States. I want you to sit and think about that, and what that means.
> If you actually believe that your not like them, that your not racist, start working on your word choice and who support. You don't need to support some lefty, I just ask of you to be mindful of who your supporting and what they are saying. Because those words have serious implications on others.



I am a person of color and take offense to your usage of some of the terms you just stated.



Reual said:


> And the United States has done so much wrong too. Like for example, you bring up that China hiding it is a bad thing, which I will agree.
> *Does that change how unprepared we are? No? THEN WE FUCKED UP*
> It is INEXCUSABLE from a country who MAKES THE MOST WEALTH IN THE ENTIRE WORLD, YET CAN'T STOP A FUCKING PANDEMIC.
> Your telling me, that a country that has gone to the GODDAMN MOON. Cannot stop a virus?! Can't, oh, idk. Provide a actual proper lockdown!? You know, not 3 MONTHS AFTER THE PREVIOUS PRESIDENT KNEW!
> Viruses Spread exponentially. Every hour not spent locking down during that time period is many MANY cases added to the list.



I don't hate the country, didn't hate Trump and know damn well that the virus was discovered in Wuhan, China. Even if there was a few American's working at the Wuhan lab that's no different then a few Asian's working at Amazon in the USA. So we have a couple of Asian's working at Amazon that doesn't mean if they fuck up your order and send you something that you didn't order that it's somehow China's fault.

I'd be more inclined to understand your point of view when it comes to fighting off the pandemic, but the last time I checked it infected almost every nation on our planet and it still does so your point is sorta mute.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> They are their own form of communism as there's the theory printed in books about how things should work and then there's reality where things work out differently.


Okay what is the difference between the United States Economic System and China's? Tell me, how are they different. Make sure you don't conflate your governing systems, as that's a separate system. If you do, well let's just say I'll be able to figure out you don't know what your talking about.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 12, 2021)

Reual said:


> Okay what is the difference between the United States Economic System and China's? Tell me, how are they different. Make sure you don't conflate your governing systems, as that's a separate system. If you do, well let's just say I'll be able to figure out you don't know what your talking about.



I'm not educated on the economic factors surrounding China. I was referring to China as a whole and how they identify themselves as communists. If you don't like that they are identifying as communists yet rely on some things that resemble capitalism then take it up with the CCP.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> Make sure you don't conflate your governing systems, as that's a separate system.



Separate? Part of the CCP's position is to oversee the economy and everything else in China.

EDIT: My lack of education regarding the Chinese Government still has nothing to do with the origins of the virus and the origins of the virus have nothing to do with Biden's son and the double standards in the media. There's another thread that is discussing the virus and its origins. Maybe you should bring up China in there?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/three-wuhan-lab-researchers-were-hospitalized-in-november-2019.588916/


----------



## SG854 (Jun 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Doctors listening to idiots ramble about how the vaccines magnetize you:


Cool I've always wanted to have the powers of magneto an omega level mutant

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JonhathonBaxster said:


> I dunno, maybe it had something to do with this little thing called COVID-19 and its origins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call it the CCP Virus because that gov mishandled alot of things


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I am a person of color and take offense to your usage of some of the terms you just stated.



I don't believe for a second that you were offended by shit. But let me get this straight, you're offended by someone quoting Trump, but not offended by Trump actually saying those things himself? Okayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I don't believe for a second that you were offended by shit. But let me get this straight, you're offended by someone quoting Trump, but not offended by Trump actually saying those things himself? Okayyyyyyyyyyyyy.



As far as I know Trump didn't use the racist terminology "dirty ******" contained in Reual's reply.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> As far as I know Trump didn't use the racist terminology "dirty ******" contained in Reual's reply.



You know full well what is being referred to. Stop pretending to be ignorant.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm not educated on the economic factors surrounding China. I was referring to China as a whole and how they identify themselves as communists. If you don't like that they are identifying as communists yet rely on some things that resemble capitalism then take it up with the CCP.


I don't have to ask them. and you just admitted that you're not educated on the topic. Then let me who has done many hours of research on this topic. China isn't communist. I can define communism. Can you? Also...


JonhathonBaxster said:


> Separate? Part of the CCP's position is to oversee the economy and everything else in China.


I wasn't talking China's party. I was talking about China's general economic system. Which to me, is clearly capitalist. However your telling me it's communist. So I'm asking you to point out exactly how it's still communist. If you cannot define what it is then clearly you don't know what communism is. Explain to me how I am wrong, go detailed.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

Reual said:


> I wasn't talking China's party. I was talking about China's general economic system. Which to me, is clearly capitalist. However your telling me it's communist. So I'm asking you to point out exactly how it's still communist. If you cannot define what it is then clearly you don't know what communism is. Explain to me how I am wrong, go detailed.



I already admitted I'm not familiar with China's economic system and that I'm going off what the CCP says about the country it oversees. Will repeating myself help? Because I just did.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I already admitted I'm not familiar with China's economic system and that I'm going off what the CCP says about the country it oversees. Will repeating myself help? Because I just did.


Okay then are you going to listen to me then? As someone who's done a lot more research than you? I've already pointed out the glaring issues with that statement. Just because a person or group, says they are something, doesn't mean it is what it says. it's like taking the word of a thief who is actively stealing, and they are saying "no I'm a honest person I didn't steal" it's circular reasoning. You look at both their actions and their words. And I'm telling you it's capitalist, I've already given my reasoning, and if you don't believe me, I want you to seriously compare and contrast china between the United States. Ingoring the CCP, and specifically focusing on economics, and how it effects the people day to day. Do people have wages, how do they get food on the table.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 13, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> You know full well what is being referred to. Stop pretending to be ignorant.



If you think for a second that they'll ever stop nitpicking the of the smallest of semantics or a single word that was misquoted, they won't. If you think they're here to have an honest, intellectual debate with anyone, they aren't. Conservatives are not capable of these things. If you make any sort of reasonable argument to something they say, they move straight to a non-sequitur argument to try to make us look stupid. In their head, they think they're winning, while we all know they look like deranged lunatics. The only way to win is to stop playing. Sadly, it's like a car crash. I just can't look away.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

Reual said:


> Okay then are you going to listen to me then? As someone who's done a lot more research than you? I've already pointed out the glaring issues with that statement. Just because a person or group, says they are something, doesn't mean it is what it says. it's like taking the word of a thief who is actively stealing, and they are saying "no I'm a honest person I didn't steal" it's circular reasoning. You look at both their actions and their words.



I've been listening (reading) this entire time. I also forgot to address the communism in my last reply.

As for communism. There's the theory and then there's what happens when its implemented. It's about the same as socialism in that they sound good on paper, but fail their citizens when adopted. I don't need to know specifics to know that bad things happen when they are implemented and could care less about how they're supposed to work. It's like knowing that pedophiles are bad people without needing or wanting to know what makes them tick. What I'm trying to say is that I don't care how they (communism/socialism) are organized and are supposed to work because they are old useless ways that fail when implemented.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I've been listening (reading) this entire time. I also forgot to address the communism in my last reply.
> 
> As for communism. There's the theory and then there's what happens when its implemented. It's about the same as socialism in that they sound good on paper, but fail their citizens when adopted. I don't need to know specifics to know that bad things happen when they are implemented and could care less about how they're supposed to work. It's like knowing that pedophiles are bad people without needing or wanting to know what makes them tick. What I'm trying to say is that I don't care how they (communism/socialism) are organized and supposed to work because they are old useless ways that fail when implemented.


your dodging. I didn't ask about "what happens when it's implemented"
I'm asking you to compare united states economic system vs china's. Can you find a difference between the two. And if so, I want you to quantify it outside of the scope of parties, and just look at the actions occurring.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

because if china really is communist, you should be easily able to quantify how it's communist and different from the United States, which is capitalist. If your struggling to find differences that means one that one of the assumptions made is wrong. And it's either United States being capitalist, or china being communist. You cannot have china be communist yet have almost all of it's economic qualities be equivalent to United states capitalism or vice versa. This is called proof through contradiction.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

Reual said:


> your dodging. I didn't ask about "what happens when it's implemented"
> I'm asking you to compare united states economic system vs china's. Can you find a difference between the two. And if so, I want you to quantify it outside of the scope of parties, and just look at the actions occurring.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



I know what the CCP says and have also been told in the past that communism was failing China so they had to implement stuff from a system that's proven to work (capitalism). As for differences between the USA economy and China's I'm really not interested in China's economy at all. I don't like the place and don't plan on visiting. They can do their own things, but I wish the dishonesty would stop. They lied multiple times about COVID so I can see how they are possibly lying about other things, including that communism was failing so they needed to source from something that works instead of sourcing from methods that are proven to fail time and time again. I mean, seriously, if you're playing a video game and lose at a level you change up your tactics. What you don't do is keep repeating the actions that are preventing you from winning.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I know what the CCP says


That doesn't matter what you know about that CCP has said. Your giving a lot of excuses to keep dodging a simple compare and contrast I have asked of you, which is can you prove to me that china is communist through comparing and contrasting economic systems to united states (which is capitalist)


JonhathonBaxster said:


> As for differences between the USA economy and China's I'm really not interested in China's economy at all.


So you hate communism or at least dislike it, given that  your conflating the CCP as communist, but don't know what it is.
*nice*
that doesn't lead to any fear based manipulation or fear mongering (if you couldn't tell, the bold was sarcasm.)




JonhathonBaxster said:


> hey can do their own things, but I wish the dishonesty would stop.


And I wish you would quit dodging a compare and contrast. It's proof that you are uncomfortable with having this conversation about if china is actually communist. Because it gives the opening to be wrong... right? Maybe your doing it subconsciously, or consciously. But your avoiding my arguments, and beating around the bush. And it's leading me to speculate why that is.
Until you address my actual arguments, instead of side skirting them. the conversation will pretty much be ended here. as we will go back and forth ad nauseam.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

Reual said:


> That doesn't matter what you know about that CCP has said. Your giving a lot of excuses to keep dodging a simple compare and contrast I have asked of you, which is can you prove to me that china is communist through comparing and contrasting economic systems to united states (which is capitalist)
> 
> So you hate communism or at least dislike it, given that  your conflating the CCP as communist, but don't know what it is.
> *nice*
> ...



I'm not afraid of being wrong I just really don't find economic topics interesting. I'm happy to end the discussion too as this thread is supposed to be about Biden's son and the fact the main stream media gives him a pass on almost all of shit he does yet attacks conservatives for doing the same stuff he's doing (or did, I'm not sure if Hunter Biden still gets hookers and smokes crack).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2021)

claims it's communist,



JonhathonBaxster said:


> You see, that's not an attack from me on their citizens as I'm sure it really sucks to live under communist rule.




can't define it being communist. And then when called out asking if they are sure it's communist through a contrast and compare to the united states


JonhathonBaxster said:


> *I'm not afraid of being wrong I just really don't find economic topics interesting.*


if your going to make a statement, back it up with more than "they said". Otherwise, don't say it.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 13, 2021)

So, how does everyone like "Joe Biden is now officially the 46th President of the United States of America*" Part 2?*


----------



## tabzer (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm confused.  Are people defending China or defending communism?


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I'm confused.  Are people defending China or defending communism?



Seems to be a bit of both going on. Personally, I'm saying fuck both the CCP and Communism and I don't need to know specifics to know both are bad news.


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I'm confused.  Are people defending China or defending communism?



Pointing out racism does not mean that I don't have criticism for the Chinese government.

I guess your confusion comes from black and white thinking.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Seems to be a bit of both going on. Personally, I'm saying fuck both the CCP and Communism and I don't need to know specifics to know both are bad news.



Communism isn't necessarily as evil as people make out and certainly it can be less evil than capitalism.

Using racism because you disapprove of the CCP is kinda dumb, as you have become the bad guy.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> EDIT: My lack of education regarding the Chinese Government still has nothing to do with the origins of the virus and the origins of the virus have nothing to do with Biden's son and the double standards in the media.



It's the republicans who have double standards, for years they've demanded that the media overlook all of Trumps criminal activities & now they want a witch hunt against someone who isn't in government.

You either want people to be investigated or you don't & it can't be based on politics or it's double standards, so make up your mind.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 13, 2021)

smf said:


> Pointing out racism does not mean that I don't have criticism for the Chinese government.
> 
> I guess your confusion comes from black and white thinking.



I wasn't talking about anything you said or talking about racism.  This comment is oblivious and irrelevant.



smf said:


> Communism isn't necessarily as evil as people make out and certainly it can be less evil than capitalism.



This is a subject of interest.  If communism does exist, is it enforceable or is it not?  I've been involved in communes who tried to share everything, but a cultic hierarchy always emerges.  Maybe you should demonstrate a working model before talking out of your ass.

If you are an "aficionado" of communism, then you should just donate _everything_ and hope others follow suit, because otherwise, it's not a community, but a functioning romance between fascism and tyranny.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 13, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I wasn't talking about anything you said or talking about racism.  This comment is oblivious and irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want a working model of communism then here you go. 

Vietnam

Economic and political reforms have spurred rapid growth in Vietnam as 45 million people were lifted out of poverty from 2002-2018, according to The World Bank. The provision of basic services had improved in the past three decades and its GDP per capita has increased several times over.

Many manufacturers are relocating to Vietnam from China, leading to the creation of more jobs. Vietnamese officials are aiming to expand the economy by 7 percent this year.

Unlike other communist nations, Vietnam doesn't suffer from trade disputes, crippling sanctions or lack of investment.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> You want a working model of communism then here you go.
> 
> Vietnam
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, there is no oppression in Vietnam.  (Not!)

It's almost as if you ignored everything I said and just handed over another example of my claim.

That's so dumb.

Evaluating communism from a capitalistic perspective with complete disregard to human rights.  Like wtf are you on?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

Reual said:


> claims it's communist,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There economy is no longer communist for the most part, but right now the gov is trying to regain control of the economy.

But when they had a maoist economy prior to 1978 they were at their poorest. But once they opened up their economy to a more free market economy the countries wealth increase tenfold. Absolute poverty decreased from 41% of the population to 5% from 1978 to 2001. GDP increase 10 fold. Average wages increase 6 fold.

After switching to a free market economy China experienced one of the biggest economic booms.


Wealth gap increased. But people only focus on the negatives without looking at the overall picture. Back then everyone had more equal wages but everyone was equally poor when things were more centralized and state controlled. Reform happened to privatize more aspects of the economy and average wages increased, yet people only focus on the inevitable wage gap that happens without looking at the overall economic growth of the country and its people.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_economic_reform


----------



## mammastuffing (Jun 13, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> So, how does everyone like "Joe Biden is now officially the 46th President of the United States of America*" Part 2?*


It's getting pretty old.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> You want a working model of communism then here you go.
> 
> Vietnam
> 
> ...


Vietnam doesn't have a working Comunist Economy right now. They had it prior 1986 and they were at their poorest.

But after 1986 they introduced a few political reforms called the Doi Moi. They switched from their old state controlled centralized economy to a more socialized oriented economy with an emphasis on the private enterprise and capitalism. Once they freed up those markets Vietnam become a very fast growing economy. You can't call it purely communist anymore.


A centralized gov will be horrible at accurately judging the economy. The ever changing supply and demand. Which is different from city to city and street to street. One street may having booming sales while another street over a few blocks down may have less sales for the exact same product. And it changes on a a weekly basis. So being able to properly allocate resources and adjust pricing to meet demand is nearly impossible for a few people in gov no matter how good of an economics degree you have.

So a gov far away in some room, detached from the thousands of individual stores, they can't accurately adjust prices to meet supply and demand. And as a middle man judge how much of a product to buy and sell depending on demand, for the thousands and thousands of stores in the country and keep that up on a daily basis. It's impossible for a single centralized gov.


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Maybe you should demonstrate a working model before talking out of your ass.



I don't put any conditions on you before you talk out your ass. What makes you special? Other than cognitive bias.

And working for whom? Capitalism doesn't work for everyone.

There doesn't have to be a working model for communism either, democracy and capitalism is relatively new & yet we switched to it before there was a working model.

It seems you're stuck in one dimensional thinking.

I don't know how long it's going to take, but I don't see capitalism surviving. There is too much disparity between rich and poor and it's getting bigger, you can't keep pretending that rich people deserve to be rich and poor people deserve to be poor. There have been tipping points before and it's unwise not to learn from the past.

One of the ways to maintain capitalism would be to tax the rich and have the government spend on things that benefit the underclasses. As right wing people are against that because of egocentric bias 



then unfortunately for them it will happen sooner than if they were more willing to pay tax.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> You want a working model of communism then here you go.
> 
> Vietnam
> 
> ...


Not being able to own your own property. It gives gov the power to take away your home whenever they feel like. That's kinda what china does right now since you don't buy to own property. In China you can't own your own land, don't have full ownership of your own property and they take property whenever they feel like. You lease property from the gov but not own it. Which ties into Uyghur situation right now. Where there's mass genocide against them. 

Or even foreigners or Chinese people that don't fall in line with the ccp they can just take your home whenever they feel like it. There were times when the ccp took away peoples farm lands and now they have no work & nothing anymore and live in a concrete box in some poor area.


https://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/restrictions-12172014152720.html


https://www.theartnewspaper.com/new...ultural-property-evidence-of-genocidal-intent


https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-56843368


People argue in a perfect communist senerio that wouldn't happen, and everyone will be equal, no big wage gap. But when has a perfect scenario of anything ever existed? Perfect capitalism never existed and will never exists since humans are imperfect. Perfect Communism never existed and will never exist either. It's all a pipe dream.


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Not being able to own your own property. It gives gov the power to take away your home whenever they feel like.



They can already do this. Of course they say they pay you for it, but as it's not sold on the open market they get to pick how much they pay you for it. Which can be below what you think it is worth.

https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/hs2-compulsory-purchase-general-vesting-declarations

It happens less in countries like the US because the amount of land is greater, so whether they pay you or not, it's almost not worth them bothering to take your home.

However if they were providing everyone with the same amount of land and same style of house elsewhere, then you would be at less of a disadvantage than the current system, where the amount of money they give you cannot guarantee the same benefits as you had before.

As long as the government were elected, then it's unlikely they would do anything too unpopular either. If everyone is equal then the government can't say "don't worry, we won't do this to you guys, it's just the poor" as everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Okay, I read a little until I realized it was the "stay in Mexico and wait for your hearing" laws that were passed last year. I didn't have a problem with it in 2020 and still don't. I also had no problem with the border being closed to immigrants due to COVID-19, which is one of the things the dumb Liberals called Trump racist for. So he didn't do anything to combat COVID-19, did he? LOL. Dumb Liberals.


you do know why people claim asylum don't you? one clear example is maybe a said ethnic group is being slaughtered by a ruthless fascist leader (it still happens even to this day) should the US just turn anti humanitarian?we've been humanitarian since our inception that's what makes us one of the best countries in the world, on the other hand security is important but as russia proved a few times you don't need to be in the said country to commit acts of terrorism


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

smf said:


> They can already do this. Of course they say they pay you for it, but as it's not sold on the open market they get to pick how much they pay you for it. Which can be below what you think it is worth.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/hs2-compulsory-purchase-general-vesting-declarations
> 
> ...


Yes, at times the money for the confiscated property China gives is not enough


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

SG854 said:


> People argue in a perfect communist senerio that wouldn't happen, and everyone will be equal, no big wage gap. But when has a perfect scenario of anything ever existed? Perfect capitalism never existed and will never exists since humans are imperfect. Perfect Communism never existed and will never exist either. It's all a pipe dream.



Perfect capitalism doesn't exist either.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

smf said:


> Perfect capitalism doesn't exist either.


Just like I said in the post you replied to


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Yes, at times the money for the confiscated property China gives is not enough



But the same thing would happen if China wasn't communist & the same people were running the country.

You don't need communism to have bad governments.

Dictatorships are possible with capitalism.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

smf said:


> But the same thing would happen if China wasn't communist & the same people were running the country.
> 
> You don't need communism to have bad governments.


The problem with a communist gov China has control over information and many things in peiples lives which makes fighting back harder. Lots of websites are banned, YouTube is banned. They have a better iron grip.

They can manipulate numbers more easily. Lots of protests happen in China but you don't hear about it much because of the ccps cotnrol.


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

SG854 said:


> The problem with a communist gov China has control over information which makes fighting back harder. Lots of websites are banned, YouTube is banned. They have a better iron grip.



If you are prepared to arrest and kill journalists and shut down companies that don't block things you don't like, then you can do that without switching to communism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censo...ere_access_to_YouTube_had_been_blocked_before

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Assassinated_journalists_by_nationality (you need to look at each case as not all the assassinations were by the state..)


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

smf said:


> If you are prepared to arrest and kill journalists and shut down companies that don't block things you don't like, then you can do that without switching to communism


Those things exist in all systems but you can't deny they control that the ccp is much greater, closer to north Korea then any other country. 

The degrees aren't the same.


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Those things exist in all systems but you can't deny they control that the ccp is much greater, closer to north Korea then any other country.



China is more like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authoritarian_capitalism than communism.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2021)

... I've mentioned plenty of times that I've lived in Hawai'i; what I probably didn't mention is that I worked with the Local Government, Hawai'ian Tribal Elders, even heard what their Independence Movement had to say.

I can tell you that there is nothing wrong with prohibiting ownership of Land; it is practically the Hawai'ian way before the United States took over.
Their logic being no single Human can claim part of Mother Nature as their Property; they are, however, allowed to borrow it for a time, most often until Death and then it is given back to the Community to share around again.

This is one of the major Points of Contention between the Polynesian People, especially the Hawai'ians and the United States Government and is seen as disrespectful to their Ancestry and Indigenous Rights. I don't doubt the Native Americans have voiced similar protests to how their Land, i.e. the whole Mainland United States, should be managed equitably for themselves and all the Immigrants that now call it Home.

The problem with having a Black and White view of the World is that everything is either Bad or Good, which is a naive way to look at things, including Governments.
There will always be an argument for Negative Actions within every Government, which is what Governance is all about; the Human intent to do Good is eternally noble, but its Application is dependant on its Space-Time.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> you do know why people claim asylum don't you? one clear example is maybe a said ethnic group is being slaughtered by a ruthless fascist leader (it still happens even to this day) should the US just turn anti humanitarian?we've been humanitarian since our inception that's what makes us one of the best countries in the world, on the other hand security is important but as russia proved a few times you don't need to be in the said country to commit acts of terrorism



Yes I do know why lots of illegal immigrants claim asylum. It's because the Coyotes smuggling the people over the border instruct them to claim asylum if they get caught. It's a fallback plan only implemented if border patrol catches them.



smf said:


> Pointing out racism does not mean that I don't have criticism for the Chinese government.
> 
> I guess your confusion comes from black and white thinking.
> 
> ...



ROFL. Claiming the media's lack of coverage of Biden's son *isn't* double standards. Also, what's with you and race. I didn't bring up anything to do with race in regards to China. You pull that non-sensual shit one more time and you're going on ignore.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

smf said:


> China is more like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authoritarian_capitalism than communism.


No country is completly one economic model. Even the U.S. isn't completly capitalism, it has many socialist policies.

Not being able to own your own property and it being in the control of the gov is a communist policy.

And the surveillance state can even exists even in communist societies. It can exist in any economic system. But China being a little differnt then western systems has more control.


China ever since adopting more capitalist ideals have greatly lifted themselves out of poverty. Prior to 1981 88% of the country was in extreme poverty. Then after economic reforms billions of people have been lifted out of poverty leaving it less then 2%.  There is no denying what capitalism policies did to the country.


Also China isn't also completely capitalism either. It's capitalism differs from the west as there is more state involvement. One is the SASAC (State-Owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission) where they report to China's state council. China's banking sector is also controlled by the state owned Central Huijin Investment that controls the big 4 banks. There's also the China's 5 year plan.


You can't call China purely capitalist either. There is more gov involvment in the system then the west.


----------



## smf (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> ROFL. Claiming the media's lack of coverage of Biden's son *isn't* double standards.



Right, it's funny how you want other people to investigate things that don't appear to exist and yet you don't want to look at your own prejudice.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> I didn't bring up anything to do with race in regards to China.



Calling it china virus, kungflu etc is racist. You appear to not understand racism, which is no surprise, most people who are racist claim they aren't because they don't understand what it means.



SG854 said:


> You can't call China purely capitalist either. There is more gov involvment in the system then the west.



Sure, but my point is that when talking about communism is that you can't just point to China and say that is what communism means.

"I don't like the CCP therefore communism is bad" is a poor argument.

Every system requires a system for allocating resources, currently we do it mostly by numbers in a computer. It hasn't always been that way and I don't think it always will be.

At this rate it will be Jeff Bezos that controls the world.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2021)

smf said:


> Right, it's funny how you want other people to investigate things that don't appear to exist and yet you don't want to look at your own prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I frankly don't care that you don't like the way I think and I just warned you about calling me racist. At least on ignore I won't have to listen to your "you're a racist" bullshit as it's like you and the rest of the liberals are a stuck vinyl record repeating the same shit over and over again. You really think people take your accusations seriously anymore after labeling everything you simply dislike as racist. Oh, don't bother to reply and if you do I won't be responding.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 13, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> So, how does everyone like "Joe Biden is now officially the 46th President of the United States of America*" Part 2?*


It's part three, really. That 'conservative news corner' is part two.

I guess I could contribute to the OP, but seeing how it's evolved into something completely different (communism and anti vaccination), I don't see why I'd bother.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> At least on ignore I won't have to listen to your "you're a racist" bullshit as it's like you and the rest of the liberals are a stuck vinyl record repeating the same shit over and over again. You really think people take your accusations seriously anymore after labeling everything you simply dislike as racist.


Hmm, maybe because you know, it's actually racist. I'll repeat this talking point again. A twitter developer literately stated they could not create a anti racist algorithm because Republicans would be mostly banned, this means Republicans are primarily racist
. Also, just as your attempting to call us out and say "oh your a liberal, therefore you hate me therefore your calling me racist, so therefore I don't need to listen to you" I think it's pretty clear the fact your taking issue with liberals seems to me like you ate the bait hook line and sinker. Your using this concept of "oh it's a liberal" to apply false statements.
such as


JonhathonBaxster said:


> You can fall for the CCP bullshit and lick China's balls are you want, but I'm not going to. I do indeed understand that *Liberals hate the USA* so agreeing with *China's lies* is something I don't put past them.


I hate China. I also hate the United States. Why?
Because fuck capitalism. And fuck authoritarianism. And fuck capitalism fucking over democracy.
I'm not a liberal.
See, the reason I was pushing the issue so much about if you actually know what communism is and I found it very ironic that you were trying to originally imply that communism is something else. Which perhaps maybe that's a result of the United States Red scare propaganda that still lives on to this day.
But the reason I took issue with it is because I am a dirty commie. And I'm very aware of the fact that most people in the united states can't seem to separate their economic system from their governing.
Specifically in favor of anarcho communism (I'll pass on being a maoist or stalinist or tankie. fucking disgusting.)
If it's any thing stronger than a weak government, I hate it. If it's not democratic, I hate it. If it has a ruling class, I also hate it. Everyone should have equal power.
See the problem with previous implementations of communism is that it was closer to stalinism or maoism. In other words, not really communism. Communism requires to be both classless and stateless. China when it was communist, Russia when it had the USSR. Was both authoritarian, and fucking disgusting. And violated that part, because if you have a state, if you have a ruling class, it's impossible for it to be both classless and stateless. Which means someone is on top and someone is on the bottom.
If you support a ruling class of any sort, monarchies, dictators and etc. Then I hate it with a living passion.
But you may ask then why I hate the United States. I mean it's obvious that I hate china for both being authoritarian and also being capitalist.

Well the reason why I hate the United States is because, even though we call it a democracy. It isn't.
Companies have so much say over people, that if you don't have a company backing you, that bill you want passed as a person on the ground, it won't pass. And this is capitalism at it's truest nature. Infinite growth, infinite money, at the cost of everyone except the highest elites. Even if you were to press reset, and try captalism again, we will reach this same exact stage. Where companies get so big they control the government. And then fuck over the workers non stop, and we just have to eat it.
Captalism will never work in the interest of people. All it works towards is a infinite blackhole of profit and "growth" which is unsustainable in a world with finite resources. Exxon was the first company to discover that climate change was real. They then denied it's existence for over 16 years. And planned to use the knowledge not to help people, but for usage of the new water and paths created from it. 
Then we have the shit show that is American "left" and American "right"
I put in it air quotes since well. Democrats aren't left. the term Liberal/ is applying to Neo liberal ideology... which is right wing ideology... So in other words, liberals aren't left at all. Which as a leftists, all their shit is very lukewarm, or just a couple of words but doesn't fix any of the issues I'm seeing with this country.  Oh and, also while, slightly less racist xenophobic, they are still very much that. They like to provide lip service, but not much else.

Then you have Republicans, who are effectively the alt-right at this point. Suppressing people? Well given that some counties are really massive in Texas, and the governor was stripping ballot boxes, which really makes it harder for people to vote, unless they want to drive 2 hours to get to a ballot box. I'm pretty sure that's voter suppression.

You then have the whole LGBTQ war, which is really them showing their alt right colors. The alt right thrives on in grouping and out grouping. Sticking wedges between groups of people, and then the in group continuously getting smaller and smaller in groups until it self destructs, since that's the only thing they can do, and that's the only way of energizing their base.
I am bi, and I have two partners, consent is pretty important between the three of us. Those two know I'm dating them and the other and they gave the okay for that.
Those two partners gender is non binary. and I can tell exactly why that it is. They aren't exactly male, nor female. It's somewhere inbetween, and I'm not talking about what they have downstairs as that's sex. Their personality how they stand move, dress, and act is very far from the traditional manliness and womeness scope. With the Republican party they were actively trying to passing laws that essentially made it harder for them to get healthcare, or make it okay to discriminate them. Essentially trying to pass laws to fuck them over.
Now that they can't do it easily since they lost majority, so they moved the goal post to a new target, instead of focusing on current LGBTQ people and trans rights, they now moved it to make it harder for those to express being LGBTQ or trans with , "well it's for the children" defense. Which it isn't. My two partners knew something was up by the age of 10, that their gender greatly differed from their sex. But just because that is the case, shouldn't mean they should be treated less than human.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2021)

I like how Republicans go through mental gymnastics to say Trump isn't racist, but Hunter said the n-word makes Biden racist...while also ignoring the racist shit Biden has said and done.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 13, 2021)

Reual said:


> A twitter developer literately stated they could not create a anti racist algorithm because Republicans would be mostly banned, this means Republicans are primarily racist



So a Twitter developer calls all republicans racist and uses a fancy word like "algorithm" to do so, and that becomes proof to you.

I could make an anti-stupid algorithm but you and your friends would become silenced.  I wonder if that's proof enough for you.



Reual said:


> But the reason I took issue with it is because I am a dirty commie



I don't think you are a real commie.  Or maybe you are during a sunny day when you are feeling generous.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 14, 2021)

Reual said:


> Hmm, maybe because you know, it's actually racist. I'll repeat this talking point again. A twitter developer literately stated they could not create a anti racist algorithm because Republicans would be mostly banned, this means Republicans are primarily racist



According to Marxism I can't possibly be racist because I'm not white, but I don't believe in that form of racism. I believe that if you treat people differently because of their skin color and/or ethnicity you are being racist.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> . Also, just as your attempting to call us out and say "oh your a liberal, therefore you hate me therefore your calling me racist, so therefore I don't need to listen to you" I think it's pretty clear the fact your taking issue with liberals seems to me like you ate the bait hook line and sinker. Your using this concept of "oh it's a liberal" to apply false statements.
> such as



Liberals have only things in this life to hold on to. They are faithless and empty. They are filled with hatred and dismay. Liberals, when not under the influence of various substances are usually miserable people. I'm glad you're not one and I'm sorry I called you one. From all I've seen being a Liberal really sucks. I don't like being miserable and I'm not sure what attracts others to be that way.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> I hate China. I also hate the United States. Why?
> Because fuck capitalism. And fuck authoritarianism. And fuck capitalism fucking over democracy.
> I'm not a liberal.
> See, the reason I was pushing the issue so much about if you actually know what communism is and I found it very ironic that you were trying to originally imply that communism is something else. Which perhaps maybe that's a result of the United States Red scare propaganda that still lives on to this day.
> ...



I believe that you hate the USA because our enemies plans are to divide us and to cause chaos to the point where we do ourselves in. This has been a goal from other countries for decades upon decades and they are getting quite good at it. There's normal anger and frustration coming from younger generations, which is a normal thing older generations have already gone through. I see it as an adjustment phase ... adjusting from the fantasy and bullshit they taught in grade school/college to actual reality and the real world.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> Well the reason why I hate the United States is because, even though we call it a democracy. It isn't.



I never said the USA was a Democracy. Actually, *the USA is a constitutional republic* that's adopted capitalism for an economic system and even though our enemies would have you believe that capitalism has failed *it hasn't*. Things are *about the same* as they are now then they were 20 years ago.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> Companies have so much say over people, that if you don't have a company backing you, that bill you want passed as a person on the ground, it won't pass. And this is capitalism at it's truest nature. Infinite growth, infinite money, at the cost of everyone except the highest elites. Even if you were to press reset, and try captalism again, we will reach this same exact stage. Where companies get so big they control the government. And then fuck over the workers non stop, and we just have to eat it.
> Captalism will never work in the interest of people. All it works towards is a infinite blackhole of profit and "growth" which is unsustainable in a world with finite resources. Exxon was the first company to discover that climate change was real. They then denied it's existence for over 16 years. And planned to use the knowledge not to help people, but for usage of the new water and paths created from it.
> Then we have the shit show that is American "left" and American "right"
> I put in it air quotes since well. Democrats aren't left. the term Liberal/ is applying to Neo liberal ideology... which is right wing ideology... So in other words, liberals aren't left at all. Which as a leftists, all their shit is very lukewarm, or just a couple of words but doesn't fix any of the issues I'm seeing with this country.  Oh and, also while, slightly less racist xenophobic, they are still very much that. They like to provide lip service, but not much else.



Capitalism seems to be working just fine and I agree with you that the Left is very racist. Look at the lefties on this board that cry "racism" every time they run into something they simply disagree with. It's like wedged in their mind that the right are racist and they possibly couldn't be, yet all they do is think about race and treat people differently based on their skin color. 

I'm not sure if I mentioned this to your or not, but *I'm an Independent*. I got sick of Republicans always compromising their values and beliefs each time the left pushes something illegal and immoral on the rest of us. They're always backing down allowing good things to be demolished and good people to get hurt yet then tell you they are for smaller Government while trying to pass just as many new laws as the other side does. They can get fucked too.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> Then you have Republicans, who are effectively the alt-right at this point. Suppressing people? Well given that some counties are really massive in Texas, and the governor was stripping ballot boxes, which really makes it harder for people to vote, unless they want to drive 2 hours to get to a ballot box. I'm pretty sure that's voter suppression.



I can't comment on this because I'm unaware of the circumstances.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> You then have the whole LGBTQ war, which is really them showing their alt right colors. The alt right thrives on in grouping and out grouping. Sticking wedges between groups of people, and then the in group continuously getting smaller and smaller in groups until it self destructs, since that's the only thing they can do, and that's the only way of energizing their base.
> I am bi, and I have two partners, consent is pretty important between the three of us. Those two know I'm dating them and the other and they gave the okay for that.
> Those two partners gender is non binary. and I can tell exactly why that it is. They aren't exactly male, nor female. It's somewhere inbetween, and I'm not talking about what they have downstairs as that's sex. Their personality how they stand move, dress, and act is very far from the traditional manliness and womeness scope. With the Republican party they were actively trying to passing laws that essentially made it harder for them to get healthcare, or make it okay to discriminate them. Essentially trying to pass laws to fuck them over.
> Now that they can't do it easily since they lost majority, so they moved the goal post to a new target, instead of focusing on current LGBTQ people and trans rights, they now moved it to make it harder for those to express being LGBTQ or trans with , "well it's for the children" defense. Which it isn't. My two partners knew something was up by the age of 10, that their gender greatly differed from their sex. But just because that is the case, shouldn't mean they should be treated less than human.



I really don't care about your sexual preference, just know that when you're young you're still trying to work shit out. I wish you the best of luck in that regard.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 14, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I frankly don't care that you don't like the way I think and I just warned you about calling me racist. At least on ignore I won't have to listen to your "you're a racist" bullshit as it's like you and the rest of the liberals are a stuck vinyl record repeating the same shit over and over again. You really think people take your accusations seriously anymore after labeling everything you simply dislike as racist. Oh, don't bother to reply and if you do I won't be responding.



Maybe if you stop saying racist things, supporting racist politicians, taking racist stances on issues... You get the idea. You're a racist, you just hate being called out for it. Not that you'll see this. You're supposed to have me on ignore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2021)

_*Hops on the POLtemp board*
*Clicks on the N-word Hunter thread*
*Another discussion on the merits of communism versus the merits of capitalism*
_
Now I remember why I lost interest in this subforum. Y'all better behave - if you have nothing on-topic to post, perhaps you should close the tab.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> According to Marxism I can't possibly be racist because I'm not white, but I don't believe in that form of racism.


WHAAAAT!? WHAT KIND OF ASS PULL IS THAT? WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THAT ROFLLL!
Please tell me where that's in the communist manifesto by Karl Marx.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> Liberals have only things in this life to hold on to. They are faithless and empty. They are filled with hatred and dismay.


Why would faith matter here? Blindlessly following behind a group or idea or nation is never a good idea. It's how we got Nazi Germany. And I don't think I need to explain why that's bad.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> Liberals, when not under the influence of various substances are usually miserable people.


 I can provide a general reason as to why that would be the case of misery. We didn't just get here. Wages have stagnated, collage debt has exploded, housing market still continues to be far from reach. This isn't exclusive to "liberals." This is something my near age peers and my previous generation are noticing, and taking further liberal or even leftist ideology. All of us have caught on something isn't working, that something is broken, that our peers are in absolute pain with no way out.
That we  are never going to be able to retire. That we won't own a home until our late 40s. And even then for some Millennials and my generation,Z, their idea of retirement is to go off of work from savings for a few weeks, and then kill themselves. Some of us joke about it, some of us say nothing, but in the end a lot of us are considering it. and there's very few things keeping us our heads above the water. Some might turn to marijuana, and honestly I don't have issue with it.I don't have any interest in it either though, come to find out my mother is allergic to pot, and odds are I might as well. And I already have enough shit to deal with knowing that if I have what my mom has regarding to health issues. Any day I could drop like a fly if my heart rolls on the wrong side of the dice.


Anyways,It's not really addictive, if it becomes legalized then we can prevent lethal doses or extra unwanted shit being thrown in. The only reason you may take issue with the more softer drugs is because they were illegal. However if you don't know the history about how they became illegal in the first place. Then I'd recommend you keep reading.





sorry this is just... painfully accurate. most american's who go to collage and finish it, don't get the job they want 55% of the time in the first year. And if we throw in information about pay, specifically if it's what they thought they were going to be paid, then this is even less.

Okay so why did it becoming illegal. It was mostly a racist thing. When mexicans started emigrating to the United States, they brought pot as tradition. However at this point, a  fear of Mexican migrants was developing, those in fear hearing stories saying that pot was creating a lust for blood. Despite scientists efforts to tell everyone that there is no good reason to ban it, that it was safe. Harry J. Anslinger, who was the department of narcotic at the time, eventually classified it under the same banner as heroin and LSD. Which for Heroin specifically I do not argue that classification. (just to be clear encase you accidentally think that I am.)
Aslingers reasoning was very racist.
"Whatever the impetus, Anslinger sought a federal ban on the drug, and to this end he initiated a high-profile campaign that relied heavily on racism. Anslinger claimed that the majority of pot smokers were minorities, including African Americans, and that marijuana had a negative effect on these “degenerate races,” such as inducing violence or causing insanity. Furthermore, he noted, “Reefer makes darkies think they’re as good as white men.” Perhaps even more worrisome to Anslinger was pot’s supposed threat to white women’s virtue. He believed that smoking pot would result in their having sex with black men." source:https://www.britannica.com/story/why-is-marijuana-illegal-in-the-us
You can generally find the same thing stated else where either rephrased or quoted.
But yeah, I don't take issue with it. I bring pot up since let's be honest, that was probably what you were referring to about drugs. It's the first thing to come up to mind.

anyways history lesson over


JonhathonBaxster said:


> I believe that you hate the USA because our enemies plans are to divide us and to cause chaos to the point where we do ourselves in.


What enemies? I am asking for clarity sake. Is it United States enemies such as China and Russia? or are there others.
But in truth no, I don't hate the United States because China or Russia told me so (I'm assuming that these are the enemies you are referencing)
I hate the United States for it's imperialism, for capitalism, for simultaneously being the richest nation, while having homeless people, while having the worst healthcare system, that is also the most expensive in the first world. I hate the United States that it's okay for employers to fire you without a reason, to fire you over you being gay, lesbian or trans. that last is still being contested despite the supreme court ruling.
I hate the low wages that don't make any goddamn sense to me. I recently learned that the subway I was eating at in my local walmart paid those workers 9.50 an hour. That's inexcusable, that's no where close to livable. I hate those that make "well it's just a starter job" argument. It does not excuse the poor pay and the large hours put in. And let's be honest with ourselves. Under capitalism, under this system, not all work is valued, or equal. There's a reason most people who bring up an idea to an small artist or musician that they can live off their work that they go to into a insane cackle, or laugh at you. Because they know and probably have tried to make that work, and failed.

I don't blindly hate the United States, I hate the material conditions provided. I hate that my peers are being robbed of their time, their money, their sanity. What are those billion or trillionare's going to do with all that money? not much. they horde it. and it goes nowhere fast. More money for the sake of more money. Most of my peers have some issue with their mental health. And are doing their best to take care of it, and most of them are realizing that working 40 hours a week, breaks them, they cannot do this work schedule as it sacrifices their health. I cannot work more than 24 hours myself. I already learned my limits. I'll start breaking down crying into fits of stress if I try to push myself harder. I cannot work multiple days in a row.

If your work is making you uncomfortable,causing you to idle to suicide, like my partner has. It's either too much work for too little pay. Or too monotonous of a task for a human being to be dealing 8 hours a day 5 days a week. And it's terrifying to know how many people actually do this, and the only way for those people to deal with it, is to day dream during the task, to try to ignore those kinds of thoughts, and not all can do that.

I hate the United States, and China for what they represent. Because they have the same system. Tirelessly going to work, grinding in a cog like a machine every day for not enough pay and no overtime. Giving up many hours of your life, years, for no real meaning other than the ability to live.
Watching your peers suffer, and see the world going to utter shit as a result of that same system. Climate change, if we had a economic system that prioritized human needs, would of been fixed by now. Keep in mind we also have the obesity crises here in the United States. Which will also never be fixed. Because it's too profitable for companies. Being fatter means often you eat more, and it just so happens to be the case that those companies pushed that message to eat more in the first place back during the cold war if I recall correctly as a result of people eating too little.And then you have the fad diets and programs that likely won't work.

Now scientists can't do anything about it. They can yell and scream and ask those companies to stop marketing so hard, but it will remain mute. And those scientists cannot turn to the government, as it's bought out or lobbied by those very same companies. The homelessness crises? Won't be fixed either.
Rather than doing the logical thing, of just providing homes to people who need it, and de-commidify-ing a home. The market will continue to charge out outrageous prices that very few can buy. The collage education system will remain broken, as the for profits have done everything they can to snuff out non profits.
As proof of this, the previous secretary of education, was actively making it harder for public school funding to occur. Stating that public education needs to go. Removing protect for those who have student loans. She also directed most of the aid that was supposed to go to public schools during the time when the pandemic initially hit, to private schools.

Healthcare is utterly busted as well. We pay the most in any country in the world, and also get the worst. Because with healthcare effectively a commodity, care becomes no longer preventive, but only when our condition gets to the absolute worst, which is when it will also be the most expensive. However most cannot afford a surprise medical bill.

All of these issues I have listed will inevitably become problems in other capitalist countries unless socialists fight or have a revolution. Capitalism will rot the governing system tied to it. It naturally seeps into it every industry, ever faucet of life it possibly can.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Capitalism seems to be working just fine


read above, it is not.


----------



## smf (Jun 14, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I believe that if you treat people differently because of their skin color and/or ethnicity you are being racist.



Right, the problem is you don't appear to understand what it means to "treat people differently".

Blaming china for the virus because that is where it (probably) first jumped from bat to human, but not taking responsibility for all the high rate of transmission within the US because republicans tend to be anti mask and anti vax, is treating people from china differently to people from america.

Trump knows that he's shifting the blame to china, he knows that he is treating people from china differently to people from america, he knows why it causes such an uproar in the media and yet he still does it. Because he is happy to say things which are racist & he knows that his supporters like to hear those things, when they don't hear them they get upset and demand to hear foreigners/immigrants being blamed for things.

Now we could argue that Trump isn't really racist, but arguably if you know that what you're saying is racist and you're happy to live with the consequences of it then you're racist.

I know that racism is bad and you don't believe you're bad, therefore you're not racist. But that isn't how things work, you don't need a white gown and go round setting fire to crosses in peoples front gardens to be racist. As you say, you don't even need to be white yourself.

It could just be blaming someone who has less overall responsibility for an outcome, just because of the country they are from.


----------



## smf (Jun 14, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Liberals have only things in this life to hold on to. They are faithless and empty. They are filled with hatred and dismay. Liberals, when not under the influence of various substances are usually miserable people.



The attack on the capitol on January 6th was people filled with hatred and dismay, they weren't liberal.

Matt Gaetz is not a liberal.

I think you're projecting & you're willing to discriminate against liberals for the same behavior that you overlook if people match your views.

I don't take drugs, but then I'm not under the influence of guns, racism and other far right ideologies either. Those things are like your crack cocaine.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> I believe that you hate the USA because our enemies plans are to divide us and to cause chaos to the point where we do ourselves in.



I don't hate the USA, I'm disappointed that so many of you were prepared to vote for Trump.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Capitalism seems to be working just fine and I agree with you that the Left is very racist.



Racism is a default human trait due to the way the brain is looking for patterns, you have to be prepared to identify and override that behavior. People on the right tend to be less willing to do that.

https://theconversation.com/is-racism-and-bigotry-in-our-dna-135096



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Look at the lefties on this board that cry "racism" every time they run into something they simply disagree with.



It may seem like that, but it's not, it's just that one of the things we disagree on is whether it's ok to be racist. You think it's ok as long as you pretend you're not racist, while I think you have to look deeper into your thoughts and motivations.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm not sure if I mentioned this to your or not, but *I'm an Independent*. I got sick of Republicans always compromising their values and beliefs each time the left pushes something illegal and immoral on the rest of us.



So the republicans aren't far right enough for you? I'm not sure that helps your argument.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 15, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> It's part three, really. That 'conservative news corner' is part two.
> 
> I guess I could contribute to the OP, but seeing how it's evolved into something completely different (communism and anti vaccination), I don't see why I'd bother.



Don't blame ya. This has ballooned into a much bigger shitshow than I ever intended. I just wanted a small, on-topic shitshow lol.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 15, 2021)

Reual said:


> WHAAAAT!? WHAT KIND OF ASS PULL IS THAT? WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THAT ROFLLL!
> Please tell me where that's in the communist manifesto by Karl Marx.



I'm referring to systemic racism in where it would be impossible to be racist against the majority in power.

_https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._racism_and_white_privilege_and_shove_it.html

"But those who came to Jeong’s defence argued that there is no such thing as reverse racism (the idea that other races can be racist to white people). Racism, the argument goes, is an institutional and systemic belief that is only a tool of the powerful – therefore Jeong is exempt from the charges laid out."

- https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/tv-radio-web/can-you-be-racist-against-white-people-1.3591110_



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> Why would faith matter here? Blindlessly following behind a group or idea or nation is never a good idea. It's how we got Nazi Germany. And I don't think I need to explain why that's bad.



Without faith one is missing something, think about it as an incomplete drawing. What you don't want to do is put your faith in something that's flawed, such as humans or science.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> I can provide a general reason as to why that would be the case of misery. We didn't just get here. Wages have stagnated, collage debt has exploded, housing market still continues to be far from reach. This isn't exclusive to "liberals." This is something my near age peers and my previous generation are noticing, and taking further liberal or even leftist ideology. All of us have caught on something isn't working, that something is broken, that our peers are in absolute pain with no way out.
> That we  are never going to be able to retire. That we won't own a home until our late 40s. And even then for some Millennials and my generation,Z, their idea of retirement is to go off of work from savings for a few weeks, and then kill themselves. Some of us joke about it, some of us say nothing, but in the end a lot of us are considering it. and there's very few things keeping us our heads above the water. Some might turn to marijuana, and honestly I don't have issue with it.I don't have any interest in it either though, come to find out my mother is allergic to pot, and odds are I might as well. And I already have enough shit to deal with knowing that if I have what my mom has regarding to health issues. Any day I could drop like a fly if my heart rolls on the wrong side of the dice.



Every generation I know of have faced hardships and loss. It's how you learn. The happy go lucky bullshit they teach in grade school and college has no real relevance in the real world. I'd just say you set your expectations too high and it's boring being miserable all of the time. Maybe you should invest in doing things that in the long run will make you feel better? Anyone can drop dead at any time, you're not the only one that has health issues.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> Anyways,It's not really addictive, if it becomes legalized then we can prevent lethal doses or extra unwanted shit being thrown in. The only reason you may take issue with the more softer drugs is because they were illegal. However if you don't know the history about how they became illegal in the first place. Then I'd recommend you keep reading.sorry this is just... painfully accurate. most american's who go to collage and finish it, don't get the job they want 55% of the time in the first year. And if we throw in information about pay, specifically if it's what they thought they were going to be paid, then this is even less.
> 
> Okay so why did it becoming illegal. It was mostly a racist thing. When mexicans started emigrating to the United States, they brought pot as tradition. However at this point, a  fear of Mexican migrants was developing, those in fear hearing stories saying that pot was creating a lust for blood. Despite scientists efforts to tell everyone that there is no good reason to ban it, that it was safe. Harry J. Anslinger, who was the department of narcotic at the time, eventually classified it under the same banner as heroin and LSD. Which for Heroin specifically I do not argue that classification. (just to be clear encase you accidentally think that I am.)
> Aslingers reasoning was very racist.
> ...



Marijuana is not a harmless substance. It's addicting and has more tar then tobacco has in it. I always chuckle when the woke politically correct people harass tobacco users then go consume something more harmful.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> What enemies? I am asking for clarity sake. Is it United States enemies such as China and Russia? or are there others.
> But in truth no, I don't hate the United States because China or Russia told me so (I'm assuming that these are the enemies you are referencing)
> I hate the United States for it's imperialism, for capitalism, for simultaneously being the richest nation, while having homeless people, while having the worst healthcare system, that is also the most expensive in the first world. I hate the United States that it's okay for employers to fire you without a reason, to fire you over you being gay, lesbian or trans. that last is still being contested despite the supreme court ruling.



North Korea, Iran, Iraq ... (most of the middle east), China, Russia. There are bad people in this world that want to see us dead. There's really no other way to state that.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> I hate the low wages that don't make any goddamn sense to me. I recently learned that the subway I was eating at in my local walmart paid those workers 9.50 an hour. That's inexcusable, that's no where close to livable. I hate those that make "well it's just a starter job" argument. It does not excuse the poor pay and the large hours put in. And let's be honest with ourselves. Under capitalism, under this system, not all work is valued, or equal. There's a reason most people who bring up an idea to an small artist or musician that they can live off their work that they go to into a insane cackle, or laugh at you. Because they know and probably have tried to make that work, and failed.



Unless you're interested in purchasing a franchise fast food jobs aren't meant to be something you can live off of alone. Saying you're a Mc Donald's employee at the age of 30 is laughable.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> I don't blindly hate the United States, I hate the material conditions provided. I hate that my peers are being robbed of their time, their money, their sanity. What are those billion or trillionare's going to do with all that money? not much. they horde it. and it goes nowhere fast. More money for the sake of more money. Most of my peers have some issue with their mental health. And are doing their best to take care of it, and most of them are realizing that working 40 hours a week, breaks them, they cannot do this work schedule as it sacrifices their health. I cannot work more than 24 hours myself. I already learned my limits. I'll start breaking down crying into fits of stress if I try to push myself harder. I cannot work multiple days in a row.



It's their money, not mine so I really don't care what they spend it on.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> If your work is making you uncomfortable,causing you to idle to suicide, like my partner has. It's either too much work for too little pay. Or too monotonous of a task for a human being to be dealing 8 hours a day 5 days a week. And it's terrifying to know how many people actually do this, and the only way for those people to deal with it, is to day dream during the task, to try to ignore those kinds of thoughts, and not all can do that.



Maybe you should try identifying the behaviors that lead your friend to try to take his life and then try to be a friend and tell him to stop.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> I hate the United States, and China for what they represent. Because they have the same system. Tirelessly going to work, grinding in a cog like a machine every day for not enough pay and no overtime. Giving up many hours of your life, years, for no real meaning other than the ability to live.
> Watching your peers suffer, and see the world going to utter shit as a result of that same system. Climate change, if we had a economic system that prioritized human needs, would of been fixed by now. Keep in mind we also have the obesity crises here in the United States. Which will also never be fixed. Because it's too profitable for companies. Being fatter means often you eat more, and it just so happens to be the case that those companies pushed that message to eat more in the first place back during the cold war if I recall correctly as a result of people eating too little.And then you have the fad diets and programs that likely won't work.



We don't live in a perfect world. You may earn for something that sounds perfect on paper, but once you mix human nature into those systems they all go to hell.



			
				Reual said:
			
		

> Now scientists can't do anything about it. They can yell and scream and ask those companies to stop marketing so hard, but it will remain mute. And those scientists cannot turn to the government, as it's bought out or lobbied by those very same companies. The homelessness crises? Won't be fixed either.
> Rather than doing the logical thing, of just providing homes to people who need it, and de-commidify-ing a home. The market will continue to charge out outrageous prices that very few can buy. The collage education system will remain broken, as the for profits have done everything they can to snuff out non profits.
> As proof of this, the previous secretary of education, was actively making it harder for public school funding to occur. Stating that public education needs to go. Removing protect for those who have student loans. She also directed most of the aid that was supposed to go to public schools during the time when the pandemic initially hit, to private schools.
> 
> ...



The results of the USA adopting capitalism and other countries adopting facets of capitalism has been more positive then the past history of what happens with socialism and communism. It's not perfect, but what you seek for an alternative is far worse.

Thanks for sharing, I hope it helped.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> According to Marxism I can't possibly be racist because I'm not white, but I don't believe in that form of racism.


Says "Marxism" I should of realized this was the rights straw man of "cultural Marxism"


JonhathonBaxster said:


> https://www.americanthinker.com/art..._racism_and_white_privilege_and_shove_it.html


*LINKS AMERICAN THINKER*
You know, that very right leaning website with people who really have no idea what they are talking about. Who was founded by a conspiracy  theorist
Ah yes.
_incredible_
Wait... I have a memory... folks I'm remembering something!


JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm not sure if I mentioned this to your or not, but *I'm an Independent*. I got sick of Republicans always compromising their values and beliefs each time the left pushes something illegal and immoral on the rest of us.


So... now that I caught you in the extreme right. linking pretty much to you know, an extreme right source. Did that mean you politically moved even further right? Actually you know what that would explain your backwards thinking, that Trump is okay, but saying Racism isn't. Despite Trump being very Racist, and also sexist. Actually, this would explain what you meant by "Marxism" you really meant "cultural Marxism" a term Steven crowder and other alt right individuals coined. That really has no meaning other than another boogie man to scare you of.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> North Korea, Iran, Iraq ... (most of the middle east), China, Russia. There are bad people in this world that want to see us dead. There's really no other way to state that.


You make it sound like the united states is the only target, no correction, that the target is individual people and not the government, and also that it only effects the united states. Also further more, perhaps maybe *WE SHOULDN'T HAVE INVADED THEM FOR OIL LIKE A IMPERIALIST*
just a thought. Oh, and this was drived by you guess it, capitalism.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> Without faith one is missing something, think about it as an incomplete drawing. What you don't want to do is put your faith in something that's flawed, such as humans or science.







Excuse me...
*WHAT*
that is the most... I'm sorry but no I'm not really sorry.
*Retarded logic I have heard up to this point, and that is SPECIAL*.
I have seen many idiots come and go on these forms. And yeah you just took the cake, and ran with it.
Okay... first things first. Since we are in the discussion of "faith", and now that I realized your probably alt right. I'm presuming you were talking about faith in your country, undevoted faith into it. Aka ultranationalism, where you put your country above all else, and treated it as superior to everyone else, and if they don't comply, they get the axe. _like nazi germany_
Second, just because something is flawed, doesn't render it invalid. Everything in the world is flawed to a degree. Our sun is flawed, it won't burn forever, it doesn't burn at 100% efficiency. Robots are flawed as they two will never use energy at 100%I could go on about life itself being flawed that we need oxygen, despite the fact oxygen is a very powerful reactant, and essentially can help create cancer in living things.  here's the dumb logic in this "humans are flawed so don't have faith in them"
We build problems and solutions to things we are flawed about. And even then, we can eventually create perfect systems, not through getting it right on the first try *but trial and error*
Science can be flawed, keyword *can*. And that's only really if their is unintended bias or skew or the methodology is nonsensical  . Which always will be snuffed out when the next human being, retests that scientific process, they'll find the problems in that test, and either retry it, or completely rewrite it to improve it.
We keep trying, we keep testing, and eventually we reach an answer. I believe we can solve structural problems, if we can solve going to the fucking moon and beyond. A little bit more elbow grease, trial and error, and we can improve on society. Saying that things just "end here" or that, this is the best things can get is retarded.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> We don't live in a perfect world. You may earn for something that sounds perfect on paper, but once you mix human nature into those systems they all go to hell.


False, human nature isn't naturally malevolent or evil. We have studies showing that children don't naturally like hurting others. The only malevolent thing that could be argue is lying, but lying a social tool, not naturally evil or good. If someone was on the cusp of suicide and I lied to them to make them feel better, that was a good lie. Especially if means that later on they live long enough to get the support they need. Humans don't lie to harm without incentive. And incentives are really just resources, which, we have more than plenty if we just slow the fuck down and recount what we really need. Another thing capitalism is bad at, as it'll pump waste and products that nobody wants, and then throw it in the dump, to never be reused again. Burning countless resources for no good reason outside of money.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> Unless you're interested in purchasing a franchise fast food jobs aren't meant to be something you can live off of alone. Saying you're a Mc Donald's employee at the age of 30 is laughable.


Then it shouldn't be a job. We don't do jobs because we like them. We do jobs to get paid, to live, to eat. That's how it's always been.
Any saying that "well it's just a starter job and you shouldn't live off it alone" is fucking stupid. Those people are offering a service and their time and labor into that and should be compensated like a human being. MONEY IN THIS SYSTEM IS HOW YOU LIVE.
Unless your telling me that those people don't deserve to fucking live and should just die on the street because "ho they are working at that place, yeahh they should die" Even though hundreds, of thousands to possibly even millions eat there and have to be served by these workers.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> It's their money, not mine so I really don't care what they spend it on.


Oh, then I guess your not aware of the fact that companies dodge taxes, get compensated by the government through rebates, take most of what your actually worth, you know, YOUR MONEY. Are you really saying that I or you should be able to own someones life because you or I have more money? take most of what that person added in value to the company, and give them a tiny wage they can't live on, or have to turn to government assistance, just to live, which is MORE PEOPLE'S MONEY BEING ROBBED.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> Maybe you should try identifying the behaviors that lead your friend to try to take his life and then try to be a friend and tell him to stop.


Maybe you should reread what I said before making that response. Because I did identify them, and neither they or I can fix it. It's a system issue, specifically a economic system issue.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> We don't live in a perfect world. You may earn for something that sounds perfect on paper, but once you mix human nature into those systems they all go to hell.


So? Should that mean we should not try new system? Try to get closer to perfection? Or are you arguing that we should stick with a rotting system that is clearly not working in the interest of mankind. I'd rather try a new system, and TRY to fix problems, rather than raising my hands in the air and just say "well that's that"



JonhathonBaxster said:


> The results of the USA adopting capitalism and other countries adopting facets of capitalism has been more positive then the past history of what happens with socialism and communism. It's not perfect, but what you seek for an alternative is far worse.


Bullshit. Perhaps you don't know, but the united states is a large contribute to the reason why there's very few to no places that are actually communist or socialist.
Why do you think we invaded veitnam? Why do you think we invaded south America and placed a puppet president stand in?
Those countries where going socialist, and capitalism looses when another system changes away from it, as they cannot profit off of them. So we invaded them, broke their government, ruined their social structure, to send a message.
So no, communism and socialism can work. Infact multiple countries even if not full blown have proven this. Venezuela was socialist at one point, but then became capitalist. however the housing market and system still remains socialist, because it actually does better than the capitalist system. Other countries have made it illegal to have for profit healthcare and have it funded through tax payerdollars.
So your argument that I want something worst is dumb. So I rather not stand and sit in a rotting economic system, killing my peers via depression and suicide over a unlivable wage and inhuman hours.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> very generation I know of have faced hardships and loss. It's how you learn. The happy go lucky bullshit they teach in grade school and college has no real relevance in the real world. I'd just say you set your expectations too high and it's boring being miserable all of the time. Maybe you should invest in doing things that in the long run will make you feel better? Anyone can drop dead at any time, you're not the only one that has health issues.


"Anyone can drop dead at any time, you're not the only one that has health issues."
I likely have Ventricular tachycardia. My heart fucks up once, and I die. I will be gone from existence without my own control. Every heart beat is another possibility of that fucking up.
As for "well every generation has hardships and loss"
So? My generation is about get bent over fucked because some old rich ass people, don't fucking care about the damn planet and cares more about money.  Saying that other generations has had hardships literately changes nothing.
We are likely going to loose 40% of the planets ecosystem, and that effects us, that effects what food we can eat. and water is becoming less and less relevent, all because some rich asshole wants to profit on the decreased supply, rather than preventing it. This is capitalism at it's worst. It can't care if humanity is on the borderline of extinction if there is profit to be involved.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 16, 2021)

Reual said:


> Says "Marxism" I should of realized this was the rights straw man of "cultural Marxism"
> 
> *LINKS AMERICAN THINKER*
> You know, that very right leaning website with people who really have no idea what they are talking about. Who was founded by a conspiracy  theorist
> ...



If you go read about systemic racism there's information pertaining to the fact that the theory explains that it's not possible to be racist against the majority or ruling class and in Western Societies that happens to be white people. I'm sorry that you didn't like the link I found, but I read the story to make sure it was accurate when it came to addressing the topic of it not being possible to be racist against white people. I like you have some family members, albeit distant ones that are colored and hate white people. I don't agree that systemic racism exists and I believe *it's possible to be racist towards any person, regardless of color*.

As for the rest of your reply not only did that Foxi moderator come in here and tell us to get back on topic, but you were really fucking disrespectful in your reply so I rather not follow up on it. If you'd like to continue to converse then shoot me a PM with an apology regarding your language used against me. I live by what I preach so I rather not be exposed to negative energy especially since I've had a fever all day. That's the reason I have blocked a lot of liberals on this board - it's because they are never wrong yet cannot figure out how to not be a miserable bunch.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 16, 2021)

The tough edgy guy soap box act is cringy af.  We need a mental health section more than we need a politics section.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 16, 2021)

Xzi said:


> See, the great thing about a president that doesn't appoint all his family members to positions of power within government is that I don't have to give a fuck about anything they do or say in their private lives.  It's completely inconsequential.  If Hunter wants to run around yelling the n-word until he gets put in his place, that's his problem.  Yet another non-story from the Daily Mail.


Trump from what I recall didn't either at least not with junior but there was always dirt that had to be pulled. We live in a society fueled on the negative and bias that's the only reason there's a defense for Hunter as there was for Trump's children. All the media is trying to do is entertain us with useless information that fuels societies bias. Major news outlet shouldn't be considered News Networks they should rather be considered entertainment. Just my opinion I couldn't give a damn about what anyone does unless it impacts me in any way. So for all I care Hunter can continue to say the N-word until he meets his can of Twisted Tea.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 16, 2021)

damn, I've never used that word in any emails ever, the shame...


----------



## SG854 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm sorry but Biden doesn't have the N-Word pass. 

The only people with the N-Word pass are these two


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't like the link I found, but I read the story to make sure it was accurate when it came to addressing the topic of it not being possible to be racist against white people. I like you have some family members, albeit distant ones that are colored and hate white people. I don't agree that systemic racism exists and I believe *it's possible to be racist towards any person, regardless of color*.


And that wasn't something I was arguing. I believe that to be the case as well, that it's possible specifically to be racist to anyone regardless of color
however you realized the united states governing system IS BASED ON RACISM, it is systemically racist.
Unless your telling me that a black man was able to own a home and vote day1 at the conception of the united states, and the thousands of laws that had passed between conception and now hadn't targeted specific groups of people despite that many did.
It's hard to argue systematic racism doesn't exist/ I am very certain systematic racism exists.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> As for the rest of your reply not only did that Foxi moderator come in here and tell us to get back on topic, but you were really fucking disrespectful in your reply so I rather not follow up on it. If you'd like to continue to converse then shoot me a PM with an apology regarding your language used against me.


No, I don't need to apologize to you.  I put together your rhetoric and what you linked. Putting two and two together isn't something I should apologize for. Your rhetoric simplified to it's core:
"trump isn't racist, but I hate racism"
"Kung flu virus is just a joke"
"I am a independent" proceeds to link a alt right publication
"According to marxism it's okay to be racist"
This specifically has nothing to do with "marxism" but rather "cultural marxism" a stawman developed by alt right figure heads to justify unjust actions.
"lacking faith" and "can't put faith in humans or science"
When you didn't really define it any further, it hit me that you were talking about ultra nationalism, that you must have blind faith in your nation, which is how we got nazi germany in the first place.
I will not be apologizing in the slightest I put two and two together. Your either far right or alt right. and I'm leaning on it being alt right. Considering Trumps stance on proudboys telling them to standby. considering that your are excusing a form of racism despite getting evidence that I have provided telling that it is harmful. to linking a alt right publication talking about a strawman made by the alt right.
To the two faith arguments you've made. If this isn't who you are, then you better work on your rhetoric and what you say.
Because your speaking like a alt right person.

As for your statement that I was disrespectful. I have every right to be. You made retarded arguments. And now that you realized they were bad, I'd imagine this is why your now pulling the "well the moderator stepped and and said" despite the fact we had two full replies before you brought this up. And because the fact you have no rebuttals to anything I said. You'd argue that people should be treated like garbage just for their job. And I tore you a new one because of that. And other stupid lines of reasoning.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> That's the reason I have blocked a lot of liberals on this board - it's because they are never wrong yet cannot figure out how to not be a miserable bunch.


hilarious that your again, labeling me as a liberal despite the fact no liberal would agree with my assertion that the capitalist system needs to be removed.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> I live by what I preach so I rather not be exposed to negative energy especially since I've had a fever all day.


Then don't get on this website or politically argue if you have a fever and cannot stand the heat.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 16, 2021)

Reual said:


> I'm leaning alt right



Great, you two are the same.  Shut up or talk about n******.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Great, you two are the same. Shut up or talk about n******.


idk how you get so old messages even though I already corrected that ages ago


Reual said:


> and I'm leaning on it being alt right.


But here is what I said


----------



## Pookette (Jun 16, 2021)

Honestly tempted to create an account here just to join this shitshow. The PS3 stuff on the forums will at least be a bonus after we're done.

I like how JonathanBaxter said he doesn't care about how other people spend their money. That's literally the entire crux of all his arguments. He doesn't care about you, or myself, or whoever is actively hurt in the societies of today. He only cares about one thing, and that's "owning the liberlols." Which to be honest, he isn't even putting up a good show of it. If I wanted to hear McArthyist talking points about communism, I'd go to McArthy, and if I wanted to hear Trumpist talking points about immigrants, I'd go to Trump.

Speaking of communism being dictatorships:
I like how it's brought up all the time that communism causes authoritarian, dictatorial rule. That omits the fact that capitalist societies can also be authoritarian and dictatorial. Look at the Middle East for instance. Can't even publicly support LGBT there without getting locked up, and they're all capitalist. To act like communism is evil because dictators and awful rule is, honestly, to lie by omission. If you're going to criticize communism, either criticize it _AND _capitalism (and whatever other economic systems) for sharing/harboring these traits, or don't criticize it at all (maybe criticize stuff they are actually responsible for this time).

But then again, what am I expecting from a raci- oh sorry I know you hate this word. Fine. What am I expecting from an immigrant-hating dude who can't even define communism? Yet feels qualified to talk about it at length?

Anyways, hello everyone. Pleased to be here.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Jun 8, 2022)

Didn’t know Biden had friends who played COD!

Jokes aside, I presume the next thing will be water is wet on the news.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

This is gonna end up being the least offensive part of this laptop story.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 15, 2022)

I don't know what the big deal is over this fucking laptop, but everyone is wasting their time on this druggie loser that is Hunter Biden. Move on to bigger fish to fry, like the Jan 6th insurrectionists.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I don't know what the big deal is over this fucking laptop, but everyone is wasting their time on this druggie loser that is Hunter Biden. Move on to bigger fish to fry, like the Jan 6th insurrectionists.


This story is not going away. In fact, the drops are becoming more frequent and more damning. Just last week we heard a voice mail left by Joe Biden telling Hunter not to worry about a NYTimes story about his business dealings in China. That's after telling the country that he never talked to Hunter about his business dealings.

Just so you know, a 69 year old grandmother with cancer just went to prison for six months for entering the Capitol and looking around taking pictures. We are all safer now.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Just so you know, a 69 year old grandmother with cancer just went to prison for six months for entering the Capitol and looking around taking pictures. We are all safer now.



That's an inaccurate and misleading statement. She was sentenced to a whopping two months and she'll do less than half of that. She also wasn't simply looking around taking pictures either. That's a lie. Her being some poor old helpless granny with cancer is also a complete misrepresentation. She seemed pretty capable when she posted this on her FB saying she was going to the Capitol.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> That's an inaccurate and misleading statement. She was sentenced to a whopping two months and she'll do less than half of that. She also wasn't simply looking around taking pictures either. That's a lie. Her being some poor old helpless granny with cancer is also a complete misrepresentation. She seemed pretty capable when she posted this on her FB saying she was going to the Capitol.


You obviously don't know how cancer works. Taking a picture that she spent 5 seconds to pose for does not disprove anything I said. Still, we are all safer with her behind bars. These hardened criminals need to be made an example of. The next granny with cancer will think twice before basically taking a tour of the Capitol without authorization. At least we know that peaceful attempted bomber is still walking the streets. Priorities.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You obviously don't know how cancer works. Taking a picture that she spent 5 seconds to pose for does not disprove anything I said. Still, we are all safer with her behind bars. These hardened criminals need to be made an example of. The next granny with cancer will think twice before basically taking a tour of the Capitol without authorization. At least we know that peaceful attempted bomber is still walking the streets. Priorities.


Locking up grannies with cancer for merely being present within The Capitol after police open the doors and let them in are our values.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Locking up grannies with cancer for merely being present within The Capitol after police open the doors and let them in are our values.


We do not have a justice system in this country anymore. We have a Gestapo.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I don't know what the big deal is over this fucking laptop, but everyone is wasting their time on this druggie loser that is Hunter Biden. Move on to bigger fish to fry, like the Jan 6th insurrectionists.



It's funny that you said that unironically.  Funny as in embarrassing.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You obviously don't know how cancer works. Taking a picture that she spent 5 seconds to pose for does not disprove anything I said. Still, we are all safer with her behind bars. These hardened criminals need to be made an example of. The next granny with cancer will think twice before basically taking a tour of the Capitol without authorization. At least we know that peaceful attempted bomber is still walking the streets. Priorities.



My uncle died of cancer, my brothers wife died of cancer, and my mother has had cancer twice. Survived once for many years and it came back recently. So seriously, go FUCK yourself with your cancer comments. Apart from that, funny how you completely sidestepped the fact that you flat out lied about her merely "looking around taking pictures".


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> My uncle died of cancer, my brothers wife died of cancer, and my mother has had cancer twice. Survived once for many years and it came back recently. FUnny how you sidestepped the fact that she was NOT just taking pictures. Seriously, go FUCK yourself.


Well, sleep well. The scary grandma can't hurt you anymore. Keep seething, my friend.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 15, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Locking up grannies with cancer for merely being present within The Capitol after police open the doors and let them in are our values.



Fake deplorable news.



TraderPatTX said:


> Well, sleep well. The scary grandma can't hurt you anymore. Keep seething, my friend.



No apology for talking shit about cancer when I've had family members die from it, and still walking completely around the fact that you flat out lied about your poor granny story? And seething? LOL! Another deplorable loser with nothing but "You mad?" for a rebuttal. Thanks for admitting you have a nothing burger.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Fake deplorable news.
> 
> 
> 
> No apology for talking shit about cancer when I've had family members die from it, and still walking completely around the fact that you flat out lied about your poor granny story? And seething? LOL! Another deplorable loser with nothing but "You mad?" for a rebuttal. Thanks for admitting you have a nothing burger.


You must be new to the internet or you are just stupid. Took me 30 seconds to find the story.

https://www.ktvb.com/article/news/c...2021/277-3aa12194-5a54-4abe-88a2-d644cf5043aa

My mom died of cancer too, so you can get off your soapbox. You're not a victim.


----------



## XDel (Jul 15, 2022)

It says something for a society when there is one word above all words that can not be spoken, unless you happen to be one. I understand the premise, as one can not control what color they are born, yadda yadda yadda, and all those obvious facts of life, nor does it matter, black people generally look interesting, especially if you are not used to being around them, it can be exciting and an adventure. That said though, EVERYONE has been belittled, made fun of, cast out, or something at some point in there life or another. If somehow they lucked out, well lucky them, but I am sure we all have things that may not necessarily drop us to our knees in tears, do sting, or embitter us, or something. In other words, EVERYONE can relate, not just people of a particular pigment or what have you, and all that old Democrat, Pro-Slave, Propaganda from the 1800's.
That said, to ban ANY word is to ban  one word to many; I mean how the hell else am I supposed to be able to read my Mark Twain?!?!?

To drive in my point, I will share this video. Imagine being in this guys position, and STILL being happy and not moping about all day about what his pronouns are.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You must be new to the internet or you are just stupid. Took me 30 seconds to find the story.
> 
> https://www.ktvb.com/article/news/c...2021/277-3aa12194-5a54-4abe-88a2-d644cf5043aa
> 
> My mom died of cancer too, so you can get off your soapbox. You're not a victim.



First off, I never said she wasn't there or that she wasn't being charged. I'm saying your story of her being a poor, helpless granny that was simply taking pictures was a flat out lie. Thanks for posting a link that proved me right.

Secondly, I wasn't on a soapbox nor did I play the victim. I was simply responding to YOUR nonsensical assumption that I am clueless about cancer.

Moving your goal posts on both subjects, huh? Typical deplorable tactic.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Moving your goal posts on both subjects I see. Typical deplorable tactic.
> 
> First off, I never said she wasn't there or that she wasn't being charged. I said your story of her simply taking pictures was a flat out lie. Thanks for posting a link that proved me right.
> 
> Secondly, I wasn't on a soapbox nor did I play the victim. I was simply responding to YOUR nonsensical assumption that I am clueless about cancer.


You said "Fake deplorable news".

That is a general statement which infers that everything I said was fake. Don't get mad because I called you out on it. Just learn how to express full ideas instead of whatever that was that you wrote.

Are you ok?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 15, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's funny that you said that unironically.  Funny as in embarrassing.


How so?


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You said "Fake deplorable news".
> 
> That is a general statement which infers that everything I said was fake. Don't get mad because I called you out on it. Just learn how to express full ideas instead of whatever that was that you wrote.
> 
> Are you ok?



There you go again with the same old, same old. I'll assume you have nothing else of any value to add. Just moving the goal posts along with "You mad?!?!?" and "You're stupid" comments.

I said fake deplorable news after quoting SOMEONE ELSE.

I already fully explained to you what portions of your story were lies.

Are you ok?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> There you go again with the same old, same old. I'll assume you have nothing else of any value to add. Just moving the goal posts along with "You mad?!?!?" and "You're stupid" comments.
> 
> I said fake deplorable news after quoting SOMEONE ELSE.
> 
> ...


You're right. I thought you were quoting me.

You didn't explain anything. I'd like to see video of a 69 year old grandma with cancer overpowering the Capitol police or causing destruction. If that actually happened, then we may need to look at who is being hired to be Capitol police officers.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You're right. I thought you were quoting me.
> 
> You didn't explain anything. I'd like to see video of a 69 year old grandma with cancer overpowering the Capitol police or causing destruction. If that actually happened, then we may need to look at who is being hired to be Capitol police officers.



DId I say she was overpowering police or causing destruction? Straw man arguments. But if you want to discuss those things, I would certainly say she at the least HELPED to cause destruction. I would also say her intention of being there was to cause "destruction".


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> DId I say she was overpowering police or causing destruction? Straw man arguments. But if you want to discuss those things, I would certainly say she at the least HELPED to cause destruction. I would also say her intention of being there was to cause "destruction".


Disregard that there is video of Capitol police opening doors and waving people in. Even fist bumping them. But at least you can sleep at night knowing that this hoodlum is off the streets.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 15, 2022)

Xzi said:


> See, the great thing about a president that doesn't appoint all his family members to positions of power


But he appoints him to board member of an oil company in Ukraine. The very definition of corruption (which Ukraine apparently wants to get rid of).


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> But he appoints him to board member of an oil company in Ukraine. The very definition of corruption (which Ukraine apparently wants to get rid of).


Let's not forget that Biden just sent the Chinese firm that Hunter does business with almost a million barrels of oil from the Strategic Oil Reserves.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 16, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's funny that you said that unironically.  Funny as in embarrassing.


Again, how? Nobody gives a shit that he's a burnt out loser.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm going to type out the N word here in this thread in 24 hours. Stay Tuned.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 16, 2022)

Niger
(ther river)


----------



## Xzi (Jul 16, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> But he appoints him to board member of an oil company in Ukraine. The very definition of corruption (which Ukraine apparently wants to get rid of).


AFAIK Joe Biden had no role at that company, so your assessment of Hunter being "appointed" is incorrect.  He might've written a letter of recommendation or some such, but that can hardly be considered "corruption" either.  If your grievance is that the rich and politically connected have easier access to more opportunities than the rest of us, I'm right there with you.  Sadly I have to assume you only want to eliminate that kind of preferential treatment for members of the "opposing team" rather than eliminate it altogether.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 16, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Sadly I have to assume you only want to eliminate that kind of preferential treatment for members of the "opposing team" rather than eliminate it altogether.


What team? I don´t want any politicians get preferential treatment except if they stay in line for hanging... out, of course.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 16, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> What team? I don´t want any politicians get preferential treatment except if they stay in line for hanging... out, of course.


Hanging does indeed seem an appropriate punishment for nepotism in government, as the purpose behind the American revolution was largely to escape the authoritarian rule of royal families.  I'm more fond of the guillotine myself though, a very fascinating and effective contraption.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Disregard that there is video of Capitol police opening doors and waving people in. Even fist bumping them. But at least you can sleep at night knowing that this hoodlum is off the streets.



First off. Fake deplorables news. You have zero video that shows Capitol police opening doors and waving people in. Another flat out lie from you.

Now let's talk about disregrding things. Disregard you moved your goal posts, AGAIN. How many times is that now? Now it's about the Capitol police? They're to blame for her actions now? Because it sure sounds like you're alluding to that. Also, disregard that your entire thing about an elderly or ill person being able to commit crimes without punishment is nothing short of stupidity. "But but but!!!! Some of them were LET in!!!" And that gives someone the right to commit a crime? What you're basically teling me now is that if Best Buy security holds the door open for mobs of people on Black Friday, you can walk out with a 75" tv with no consequences. But only if you'e elderly or ill.

What is so incredbly difficult for you to understand? You do the crime and get caught, you pay the time. You're nothing but a simple deplorable defending other deplorable peoples deplorable actions. Let's see how far you can move the posts next time.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 17, 2022)

Spoiler: N-Word






Spoiler: N-Word






Spoiler: N-Word






Spoiler: N-Word






Spoiler: N-Word






Spoiler: N-Word






Spoiler: N-Word






Spoiler: N-Word



NERD!


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> First off. Fake deplorables news. You have zero video that shows Capitol police opening doors and waving people in. Another flat out lie from you.
> 
> Now let's talk about disregrding things. Disregard you moved your goal posts, AGAIN. How many times is that now? Now it's about the Capitol police? They're to blame for her actions now? Because it sure sounds like you're alluding to that. Also, disregard that your entire thing about an elderly or ill person being able to commit crimes without punishment is nothing short of stupidity. "But but but!!!! Some of them were LET in!!!" And that gives someone the right to commit a crime? What you're basically teling me now is that if Best Buy security holds the door open for mobs of people on Black Friday, you can walk out with a 75" tv with no consequences. But only if you'e elderly or ill.
> 
> What is so incredbly difficult for you to understand? You do the crime and get caught, you pay the time. You're nothing but a simple deplorable defending other deplorable peoples deplorable actions. Let's see how far you can move the posts next time.


If only you had access to world's knowledge, you'd be able to look things up on your own so you don't look like a complete fool on public forums. Your ignorance is the result of being in an echo chamber. You have no idea what is really going on in the world.

https://trendingpolitics.com/watch-...officer-waving-protesters-into-building-knab/

Your Best Buy argument is dumb. There are laws against stealing merchandise from stores. Try another analogy and this time, put some thought into it.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> If only you had access to world's knowledge, you'd be able to look things up on your own so you don't look like a complete fool on public forums. Your ignorance is the result of being in an echo chamber. You have no idea what is really going on in the world.
> 
> https://trendingpolitics.com/watch-...officer-waving-protesters-into-building-knab/
> 
> Your Best Buy argument is dumb. There are laws against stealing merchandise from stores. Try another analogy and this time, put some thought into it.




I already knew what video you were talking about. You can stop pretending like you're a genius over the use of a search engine. Also, one look at the site you posted and it was extremely evident without the need for this, but, I mean, if only you had access to world's credible news outlets. https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/trending-politics/

LMFAO!!! How did I somehow KNOW you were going to post a source from some half assed, untrustworthy, right wing, fake news, garbage site? It proves nothing at all that you're claiming it does. It shows a security guard with people walking past him. There is zero audio. We do not know the circumstances. We do not know what he was or was not ordered to do. Your video is nothing more than more deplorable bullshit with you seeing only exactly what you want to see in it. Do you know how easy it is to say something is going on in that video with no futher evidence or proof? I could just make shit up at random and tell people "This is what was happening in this video". Which is what you're doing. Drawing conclusions with zero other basis other than that  your right wing shit outlet TOLD you EXACTLY what you wanted to hear about the video. Not to mentiion there's STILL the fact you moved the goal posts away from granny, and to a security officer. Why? Oh yeah, "Nothing to see here people. BUT LOOK!!!! OVER THERE!!!!!" MORE PINK ELEPHANTS!!!!"

There are also laws against what your poor helpless granny did, so the analogy was perfectly fine. Try another rebuttal. This time, put some thought into it and stop moving the posts. Is your point the granny? The security officer? Is the granny guilty for the security guards actions? Is the security guard to blame for the grannys actions? Christ man, you're all over the fucking place. Take a Xanax and get back to me once your mind settles down and you can stick to one talking point without moving the posts. If you're capable. But thus far you've proven otherwise with every, single, reply.


----------

